# The Unknown By Matt L.



## Matt L. (Apr 28, 2012)

*The Unknown
by Matt L..​*
*PART ONE*

Rebecca Muller sat quietly on her patio, sipping her sparkling water in a crystal glass.

A copy of _American Beauty_ magazine laid over the table, a photograph of herself gracing the cover.

24-years of age, and her prestigious modeling career was off to a grand start. There was even talk of her being hired for one of those made for cable Lifetime Network movies.

Golden blond hair curling at her shoulders, chiseled features upon her attractive face and trim hourglass figure. The yellow bikini that covered her curvaceous body was made to order.

Wealthy and successful, Rebecca dated frequently and only affluent young men, owned a Mercedes-Benz and wore only the latest in fashion. Though being popular and industrious in her career did have one significant flaw: sshe hadnt a real vacation in years. Even while in Europe, most of the time she was hurried back and forth, from photography sessions to public engagements, Rebecca had little time to relax.

Rebecca stood up out of her expensive lawn chair and stretched. Adjusting her Armani sunglasses, she traveled into her home and called out for her maid.

Millie Renault was diligent in her responsibilities and always obeyed her employer without dispute. Usually anyway.

However, when Millies best friend had just given birth to her fourth child, Millie politely requested a month off too attend too her friends needs and look after the other children.

Rebecca wouldnt hear of it and refused the request, even though she could have easily phoned any temporary maid agency for another servant to fill in during Millies absence.

I feel so tense, Rebecca later told Millie, I could use a massage.

Yes, Ms. Muller, Millie dutifully agreed without a trace of hostility.

Millie was within 35-years of age, brown hair with a trace of gray, her pleasingly plump figure in a blue housekeeping uniform.

Minutes later, Rebecca was sprawled over a cot while Millie massaged her trim figure.

You dont seem at all bitter, Rebecca remarked after a lengthy sigh, Its a boon to our working relationship.

Millie didnt comment. Why bother? Rebecca would come up with a variety of excuses why she was in need of her service.

However, Rebecca couldnt keep from blathering away in her artificial Manhattan dialect.

If your friend was at all wise, she wouldnt have another child without any visible means of support. Wheres her husband when she needs him most. Typical white trash.

Millies friend wasnt wed, it was true, The childs father had taken a hike after learning of the pregnancy. Millie couldnt relate the news to Rebecca, shed only drill her with another lecture. Sure, Millies friend had poor judgment in terms of mates but she shouldnt be dragged through the mud.

Rebecca continued, If anyone needs a vacation its me. I have to fly to LA tomorrow, after that Im in Montréal for a fashion show.

Rebecca persistently complained about the high demands of her career.

Millie would eventually agree with a polite, Yes maam or I understand, Ms. Muller.

And even if I would spend a few days away, where would I go? My celebrity status cancels my privacy.

Rebecca launched into an endless dialogue about being popular and hounded by the press and various other tidbits.

This went on for sometime.but Millie was thinking.


*A WEEK LATER*

Rebecca had just arrived home from the gym and strolled over to the computer to check her E-mail.

Millie eagerly approached the model, Ms. Muller I have something interesting to_.

Rebecca naturally interrupted Millie as if she was a second class citizen, If you havent any urgent tasks, Id like a massage in about Ten minutes then you may prepare my bath.

Millie leaned over Rebeccas shoulder, and received a scolding. Really. Such inappropriate manners, I thought youd know better.

Millie regained her posture, If youd just listen to me, I have a bit of news that might be worthwhile for you to hear.

Rebecca grumbled, If you have any career suggestions forget. Thats what my agent gets paid for.

Millie chuckled, What if I told you Ive managed to devise a plan where you can take a vacation unnoticed!

Rebecca shut down her PC, You dont say.

You may run through the details while tending too my massage, Rebecca dismissively added.

......................

Rebecca was stretched out over the cot, Millies fingers working over her lithesome body. She was remarkably firm, from her small, bubble shape derriere too her athletically sound thighs. With well-developed breasts and flat tummy. Rebecca didnt have a trace of fat.

Millie had surmised what a less disciplined lifestyle would do to Rebeccas figure. Especially minus her rigid work out schedule and if she ate regular food and didnt watch the calories.

Rebecca might not become excessively overweight but she wouldnt be all that slim, though Millies imagination had her quite heavy. Her German, Polish and Lithuanian heritage made it quite possible if she was descended from peasant stock.

Millie grinned.

You were going to share with me some idea you had about a vacation, Rebecca softly uttered.

Millie was coy, realizing that if she appeared too excited, Rebecca might lose interest.

Oh that, Millie demurely replied, I almost forgot. Yeah, Ms. Muller. If you kind of down played your appearance and looked more ordinary and then spent your time at a less luxurious location, you could have a reasonably nice vacation without being bothered.

My schedule is so hectic, it would be several weeks before I could arrange time off, Rebecca told Millie.

Millie ambiguously coaxed Rebecca without guilt, Yeah, I guess youve a point. Between fashion shows and photography sessions, public appearance and the like, what real time do you have available for yourself. Though it would be nice to just skip working out for a short span of time and ignore your strict diet while you mix in public like an ordinary young woman.

Rebecca swayed her head toward Millie, How would we pull it off?

Millie casually explained, Clip your hair just a smidge and dye it, a dark shade of brown would make you look less conspicuous. Then youd dress in basically regular clothes, leave the stylish outfits at home and you could forget about cosmetics and jewelry.

Rebeccas vanity rang loud and clear, How plain do I need to become?

Not plain, Millie smiled, Just average. Like a normal woman without a fancy career.

Like a maid, Rebecca snickered.

Millie shook head, Housekeeper, maid, any kind of mundane career. You shouldnt let anyone know youre wealthy.

Rebecca puffed her cheeks then exhaled, So we can exclude spas and resorts. Where would I take this vacation, the Appalachians?

Millie hummed, Oh, well decide later, if you do choose to take a break.

Ill think about it, Rebecca impulsively remarked, In the meantime, you may arrange my bath.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 28, 2012)

*PART TWO*

.A WEEK LATER

Rebecca was reclining over the sofa, glancing over a few of her latest photographs too be featured in a trendy fashion magazine.

Millie entered the living room, a bold smile to her chubby face, Everything been arranged?

Rebecca acknowledged her maid with a steady nod, I had to pull a few strings and reschedule a date but my agent agreed to give me a month off.

Millie giggled, The sooner we get started the better. The alterations needed to disguise your appearance will take a couple of days.

Rebecca squinted, Pardon me? I thought you were only going to clip and dye my hair.

Let me pour us some champagne and then well discuss the details, Millie assuredly told Rebecca as she walked over to the liquor cabinet at a swift pace.

If youd think this is cause to celebrate, Im game, Rebecca answered, I found a little cottage up state that will lodge me during my time off.

Im sure its very nice, Millie said while pouring the champagne. Heres the deal, Ms. Muller. First, while your career is on hold, I expect some time away as well, so I may take care of a few personnel items.

Rebecca derisively grinned, Going to visit your friend?

Giving her a helping hand has been on my mind, Millie blissfully told Rebecca, May I continue?

Rebecca sipped her champagne and nodded.

Number Two, youre quite beautiful. Far too attractive too simply blend into the crowd. Your makeover needs to be drastic.

Rebecca nervously bellowed, Huh? What do you plan to do?

Millie refilled her glass, Rest assured, you wont look that terrible but we'll, tone down your looks where your appearance isnt so gorgeous. Essentially a common type of woman.

Rebecca chuckled, Youre very ambitious, making me look common will be a challenge.

Now that youve agreed, lets get started, Millie decisively stated.

Under Millies instructions, Rebecca took a shower and then garbed in only a bathrobe over her skivvies, proceeded to the kitchen where she took a seat.

I still dont understand why this makeover will take a couple of days?, asked Rebecca.

Millie handed Rebecca a tall glass with a substance that resembled orange juice.

As I said, your beauty is much too faultless too disguise with a new hairstyle and cheap clothes, Millie sweetly acknowledged, A few extra steps are in order too aid your transformation into someone who just blends in with the crowd. Now drink this and Ill start with your hair.

This wont give me warts or something?, Rebecca giggled.

Warts are the least of your fears, Millie replied as she industriously began clipping Rebeccas shimmering golden blond locks.

Rebecca sip the drink, the flavor was a little bland though it delivered an intoxicating buzz.

Unbeknownst to Rebecca, the drink was a weird assortment of herbs and roots that put her into a trancelike state.

You hear me, Rebecca?, Millie inquired.

Rebecca nodded as her eyes gawkily glared at Millie.

Millie was quite adamant, Youll recover once I snap my fingers, all but the dizziness but that will wear off in time. Whenever I snap my fingers, you will have no choice but to obey me. If this is clear please nod.

Rebecca obeyed with a nod.

Millie continued, Youll experience a few changes to your figure, this serum you just ingested through the orange juice has a nasty effect on your metabolism and appetite. You neednt give up dieting all at once but the more weight you gain, the more your realize dieting is futile. Likewise, with the changes to your appearance and status, accept the behavior based on your prejudice of the impoverished and overweight. Do you understand?

Rebecca nodded.

Millie snapped her fingers and Rebecca recovered from the trance.

Ive finished your hair, Rebecca, now take another shower, use the shampoo that I made available and then Ill make you a nice dinner.

Rebecca, through a hazy cloud that had temporarily jumbled her mind, protested, Whats with calling me by my first name.its Ms. Muller to you.

Millie ignored the comment and helped Rebecca out of the chair, sternly conveying, Perhaps you need my assistance, young lady, we need to get this right.

Millie escorted the wobbly Rebecca into the shower and attentively took matters into her own hands.

Within a short span of time, Rebeccas mane was dyed a dark shade of brown.

Placing Rebecca on the sofa, Millie switched on the TV and mentioned that dinner would be ready shortly.

Whatshouldnt I be seated at the table like always, peeped a thoroughly dizzy Rebecca.

For the next 48 hours or so, all your going to do is sleep and eat. Ill bring your pasta and mashed potatoes here while you watch TV.

All those caloris.caloriesI rarely eat pasta

Millie snapped her fingers, You cant suppress your appetite, even if you tried. Considered your lazy for the next day or so, a lazy hog.

Millie snapped her fingers and Rebecca blinked.

Pasta sounds just fine, Rebecca grinned, her false Manhattan dialect reverting back to her former unsophisticated New Jersey twang.

Ill bring a nice big chunk of chocolate cake if you have two helpings of the pasta and potatoes!

Rebecca giggled, Thats easy!

Rebecca spent the next couple of days in an intoxicated blur, eating more than usual and sleeping between meals.

Alright, young lady, out of bed and lets get a look at the results!, Millie bellowed.

Rebecca, still dazed, maneuver out of bed in slow motion and reached for her bathrobe in which Millie pulled away.

This will be better appreciated while you're naked, Millie announced.

Rebecca felt awkward as Millies eyes traveled downward from her face to her feet and back again.

Very nice, Becky, Millie boldly chimed, I would never think you were any kind of model. Check out the mirror and see for yourself.

Millie, I really dont appreciate being called Becky.

Rebecca sluggish turned to the mirror, subsequently blinking at her reflection.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 28, 2012)

There was now a distinct puffy quality to Rebeccas face that eliminated her high cheek bones and added some extra width to her nose. A budding second chin was likewise evident. Her features faintly revealing her European heritage of an almost certainly peasant stock ancestry.

Though still reasonably slender, Rebeccas once trim tummy had developed a minor bulge, corresponding with the mild inflation of her posterior while her thighs lacked their tone consistency. Furthermore, her breasts had marginally advanced in size but were undeniably softer.

Rebecca stepped closer to the mirror, her fingers spreading over her pulpy pouch , How much weight did I put on?

Ten pounds, maybe a little more, Millie shrugged her shoulders, not hiding the catty smile blossoming over her lips.

The brown hue of Rebeccas profoundly short mane had likewise removed the exciting caliber of her appearance, provoking a rather tame aspect too her persona.

Im totally unrecognizable, Rebecca uncomfortably warbled.

All the better too disguise your identity, now you can enjoy your vacation unnoticed, Millie firmly told Rebecca.

Millie handed Rebecca a paper bag, Get dressed and well see how well you blend in with the crowd, then well do a little shopping for clothes and have some lunch.

Rebecca questioned, Shopping? I have closets full of clothes.

Millie happily conveyed, Ordinary girls dont usually own the expensive garments youve accumulated, you need to adjust your attire in order for this to work.

Rebecca slowly removed the clothes out of the bag.

The bra wasnt the sexy variety that Rebecca routinely wore but of a style that women from a third world country would wear and the panties were mundane cotton briefs, the waistband snuggly heaved over her navel while the fabric emphasized the roundness of her soft tummy.

Rebecca studiously inspected the powder blue colored, short sleeved dress.

Isnt this a little plain, Rebecca indifferently remarked, then realized, This is a maids uniform!

Millie shook her head, I know. As of this minute, youre no longer Rebecca Muller fashion model but Becky Miller, maid.

Rebecca giggled through her grin, I see, so I can travel incognito!

"Riiiiight!, Millie surreptitiously stated.

As Rebecca put on the uniform, Millie furthered her scheme.

For this to work, we must fabricate an artificial history. Youre my protégée, a maid in training so to speak. Youre to call me Ms. Renault and Ill call you Becky. Understand?

Rebecca squinted, Thats kind of weird but if it needs to be done to pull this charade off, fine by me.

Fine by me, what?, Millie asked.

Rebecca giggled, Fine by me, Ms. Renault.

Millie placed her hands over her hips and vehemently discharged, If youre not going to behave adequately then well call the whole thing off!

Rebecca was genuinely startled by Millies harsh tone and after momentarily gapping at her, uttered a compliant, Yes maam.

Millie directed Rebecca back to the mirror, Check it out, you look rather unremarkable, dont you think?

Rebecca appeared thoroughly average. Her short brown mane and puffy features manufactured an unobtrusive impression while the uniform clung to her figure, sloppily packaging the current pounds that distorted her slender body. The material stretched over her breasts and revealed the roundness of her soft tummy. Her fuller hindquarters fared no better, the dress accentuating the added weight as well as depicting the flabbiness of her thighs.

Rebecca nodded, Will.I be able.Ill lose the weight, right?

Millie sighed, Becky, address me correctly.

Rebecca swayed toward Millie, Ms. Renault, I not going to stay like this?

Millie ambiguously told Rebecca, Youre quite disciplined in dieting and working out.

Rebecca delicately sighed, Thats a relief, Id be out of work if I looked like this.

Relax, Becky. I assure you, you wont look like this for very long and I positively know you neednt worry about work.

Millie then escorted Rebecca to her bedroom. Some of the girls do the laundry around now, so take my dirty clothes and join them in the laundry room.

Hey, Im not really a servant, especially yours. This is all pretend, Rebecca quibbled.

Millie was adamant, We need to test out your appearance, see if the other housekeepers recognize you.

I get it, sure!, Rebecca anxiously replied.

When you get back, well go shopping and I expect you to address me as Ms. Renault, Millie sternly announced.

Rebecca shook her head, Sure, Ms. Renault, whatever you say.

Rebecca towed the laundry to the service elevator and traveled to the basement. Clueless too the vicinity of the laundry room, Rebecca accidentally wound up near the boilers.

Thankfully a building engineer pointed her in the right direction. It wasnt as if he spoke down to Rebecca as he directed her toward the right path but it was plainly obvious he considered her a simple servant.

A couple of maids were in the process of doing the laundry, older females who treated Rebecca as their equal. Rebecca explained that she was Millies protégée and they spoke well of Millie but not about her employer.

That model is such a snob, one of them said, She thinks shes better than us.

~ And; She treats Millie like a second class citizen ~ Plus; Shes so superficial, its ridiculous.

They had no idea that the young, borderline plump housekeeper was Rebecca. And Rebecca was completely satisfied that the makeover concealed her identity. Perhaps a little too well.

Once Rebecca returned to her apartment, she shared the results with Millie. Millie was indeed extremely thrilled and after watching Rebecca put away her clothes, they left the building through the service entrance in back and went shopping.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 28, 2012)

The various stores where they shopped were unknown to Rebecca. Second hand stores and discount clothing outlets. Rebecca naturally felt uneasy about shopping in such despicable stores based on her toffee-nosed disposition. However, she realized it had too be done so she could enjoy a vacation off the radar. 

The apparel Rbecca purchased was absolutely cheap and unexceptional, obviously conflicting with her high standards. One item, for example, was a black one piece bathing suit that cost $5.00.

Rebeccas bikinis were usually custom made especially for her figure but now, at least for the moment, she was just a regular young woman on a fixed income. She could only buy what she could afford.

At one point while shopping, Rebecca thought a young man was checking her out. In real life she wouldnt have given him the time of day but it was kind of nice thinking he was attracted to a semi-plump, housekeeper. However, she then noticed that he was actually looking beyond her and at the scantily clad skinny chick behind her.

Rebecca might have been miffed but Millie considered it her first step into the world of the anonymous. A world where Rebecca would be nobody special, surviving without the perks that her wealth and beauty brought her.

You hungry Becky?, Millie asked while they stood in the parking lot of a store called, More For Less.

Yeahum, yes Ms. Renault, Rebecca corrected herself with an air-head expression.

Millie grinned, Very well, Becky. Well go to a nice diner.

..............................

A while later, the ladies were seated at a friendly little diner located in the poor part of town.

Rebecca gazed over the menu, complaining about the array of fattening food on supply.

Millie reached over and tugged Rebeccas menu downward.

Youre on vacation, enjoy yourself. Think of yourself as an ordinary maid not a fashion model and skip the diet. Appease your appetite.

Rebecca rocked her head, I suppose youre right. Its not like I habitually eat this stuff.

Becky, common housekeepers dont need to watch their waistline, so readily enjoy this cuisine.

Millie then giggled, Make a hog out of yourself.

Rebecca blurted in anger, Thats not funny!

Millie snapped her fingers, putting Rebecca into a trance.Becky, put the diet on the shelf and guiltlessly pig out on the food that you usually avoid.

A crooked smile advanced over Millies lips as she then told Rebecca, As you gain weight, youll slowly realize theres no need in pretending youre sophisticated or even remotely stylish. Youll comprehend that in actuality youre uncultured and thoroughly unskilled in social etiquette and refinement.

Millie snapped her fingers and Rebecca was removed from the trance.

Rebecca placed the menu over her breasts, I know exactly what I want_.

Millie nodded and called over the waitress.

After Millie gave her order, a burger with fries, Rebecca told the waitress, Ill have Two chili dogs, a burrito, fries and cheesecake and um, a slice of pizza.

A short while later, they returned to Rebeccas apartment, naturally through the servants entrance.

Rebecca plopped down on the sofa and removed her bargain basement sneakers, Im totally bushed.

Reaching over for the remote, Rebecca gawkily told Millie, Ill let you relax while I watch TV, in about an hour you can give me a backrub.

Millie strolled over to Rebecca, Excuse me but whose in charge here!

Rebecca blinked, Huh..hhuh?

Millie leaned over Rebecca, Youre my protégée, young lady. I give the orders.

Rebecca vehemently replied, Watch your step or else Ill_.

Millie interrupted Rebecca, Do what? Fire me? Afraid not.

Rebecca glimpsed over Millie with blistering eyes, And why wouldnt I dismiss you!

Millie took a seat, Because Becky, if you let me go, your weight will gradually escalate. You think youre unrecognizable now, wait another year.

Rebecca fiercely disagreed, Thats ludicrous. Im a professional model, I routinely diet and exercise. Its impossible for me to get fat.

Really, Millie smiled like a rabid wolverine, Impossible you say. What caused you to gain those mysterious ten pounds? Think, think hard, Becky. Recall these previous few days while you laid in bed and ate like a hog.

Rebecca silently recollected, her sour expression acknowledged the fact. She had stuffed herself on a wide variety of fattening food and worse of all, enjoyed it.

You purposely ruined my figure!, Rebecca blurted in anger.

Millie folded her hands over her lap, Might I remind you that you granted me permission to feed you. You have an impressive appetite for being so thin. I imagine you wont be so thin for very long.

You stupid fat troll!, Rebecca vehemently retorted, Youre despicable.

Millie giggled, Stupid fat troll? You shouldnt be so rude, little miss chunky thighs.

My thighs arent chunky, Rebecca warily disputed Millies remark.

Not yet, Millie grinned, Now unless you want to become a shockingly overweight housekeeper, I advise you to obey me.

Rebecca was still fuming and cantankerously replied, What!

Millie eased herself out of the chair, Pour me a glass of cola and then join me in your room. Im commandeering it, you may have my room. Once there, I want a massage, then you may draw my bath.

Rebecca sighed, Yeahalright, Ms. Renault.

And apologize for calling me a stupid fat troll.

Rebecca softly warbled, I apologize for calling you a stupid fat troll.

Millie snapped her fingers, sending Rebecca back into a trance.

I know youve been to college, lets erase that portion of your life. Especially as you gain weight and fatten, youll be much more docile in temperament when youre something of an air head. Nod if you understand.

Rebecca shook her head and Millie snapped her fingers, bringing her out of the trance.

As the afternoon and evening went on, Rebecca gave Millie a massage, prepared her bath and later, made her a modest meal for dinner. A salad with a grilled cheese sandwich. Rebeccas dinner included a grilled cheese sandwich, a bag of potato chips and ice cream.

The next day Millie favored Rebecca with the agenda for their vacation. They were going to take a long drive and visit Millies friend.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 28, 2012)

*PART THREE*

The day of their journey out to visit Millies friends, Millie looked ever bit the professional woman.

Her hair elegantly styled while her chubby figure looked tactful in a silver colored blouse and black skirt.

Rebecca didnt fare so well with her mane hurriedly combed back and without a trace of cosmetics. The meager attire revealing the flabbiness of Rebeccas figure. A skimpy pale blue T-shirt and ragged blue jeans, muffin tops squeezing out over the waistband, the fabric likewise embellishing the puffiness of her tummy.

Rebeccas complaining about her downgraded appearance eventually got on Millies nerves.

Stop it, Becky. Youre suppose to look like a modest housekeeper, get with the program.

Rebecca begrudgingly nodded. Millie then commanded Rebecca too bring her luggage out to her car.

Rebecca rolled her eyes but did as she was told.

The drive to Millies friends home was a long two day journey. While on the road they ate at various fast food joints and Rebecca unequivocally exhibited her appetite for fattening food.

However, the night they spent at a discount motel, Millie took the bed while Rebecca was forced to sleep on a cot.

They drove by a lavish resort not so very far away from their destination. Rebecca looked over the towering brick buildings, guarded by a high iron fence. Rebecca momentarily lapsed into a daydream, imaging her renting a spacious room, spending the afternoons in the spa and the evenings spent at their luxurious restaurant - nightclub, and a staff of servants at her beckon call.

The car zoomed on by, cruising over a rural section of tall grass and weeds and then over railroad tracks.

The landscape was barren at first, then was consumed with small unkempt cottages and a few trailer courts. They pulled down a road, housing projects on one side of the street, rundown homes on the other. Further down the road there was a greasy spoon diner and close by a shady looking nightclub.

Rebecca felt terribly uncomfortable, peeping her dissatisfaction, I dont belong here, its inhospitable and extremely vile.

Hush!, Millie snapped, Sure, this place lacks all the niceties your privileged life requires but youll get along quite well without room service and massages.

Millie took the route down main street where there was a McDonalds, a 7-11 and a grocery store along with a small department store.

Millie continued as they drove into a small ramshackle community, These are basically poor people, some living on government assistance, others committed to menial trades living from paycheck to paycheck.

Rebecca contemptuously remarked, Unadulterated white trash.

Millie replied with a humorous smirk, I just knew youd think that. Its a fact many of these folks are underachievers but youd comfortably write them all off as losers.

Rebecca gazed over Millie as she boldly quibbled, Im not going to apologize for being socially superior. Its common knowledge that people relate, associate with those that have similar attributes and ideals.

Millie mildly chuckled as she slowed down her vehicle and parked in front of her friends home, Put your ideals on hold, young lady. For the remainder of this month youre an ordinary housekeeper and a member of this environment.

Rebecca swayed her head toward Millies friends dwelling and blinked.

It was a small ranch styled home, the front yard overloaded with weeds and the paint peeling off the building.

Introductions were soon made.

Nadia Kent was within Millies age, pretty though not remarkable in appearance. Her short blond hair was highlighted with red streaks while her 250-plus - pound figure was casually attired in a faded teal and lavender housedress. Nadia had four children, ranging from 10-years of age until newborn. Polite children who greeted Millie with smiles.

While engaging in some kind of generic brand of iced tea, Nadia excused herself and Millie informed Rebecca of the rules.

Rules! What kind of rules?, Rebecca protested, I thought this was a vacation!

Millie vehemently commanded Rebeccas attention.

Listen and pay close attention. Nadia is under the illusion youre my apprentice and youll be handling the basic chores around here like a submissive housekeeper. In exchange, youll have your share of free time to do what you please. Behave yourself and excel in your trade and all will be fine.

Rebecca gaped at Millie, What kind of vacation is this? First off, Im inept at housework and second of all, Im not a maid!

Hush, young lady!, Millie reprimanded her, Know your place. Youre Becky Miller, a simple, uncultured domestic. Nadias in charge of you.

Rebecca sighed, Very well but once we get back to Manhattan, youll rue the day_.

Millie interrupted Rebecca like she was a second class citizen, Ill be leaving you here while I attend to a few personal items.

Rebeccas jaw dropped, What? But thats ridiculous, I loathed this place and_.

Millie stood up, again interrupting Rebecca, Ill be saying goodbye to Nadia, why not check out your room. Its in the basement.

Before too long Millie had vacated the premises and Rebecca haplessly tied on the second hand apron that Nadia arranged for her to wear.

.....................

A few days later, late in the evening, Rebecca had just finished washing the dishes. Noticeably exhausted due to her taxing duties, she took a seat at the kitchen table. Her wilted brown locks traced the sides of her face, a modest coating of blemishes had invested her skin. Rebecca yawned then reached over for the box of glazed donuts placed on the counter. 

Dinner for Rebecca was fried spam and a modest portion of macaroni and cheese. A meal very far removed from her usual cuisine, though given the circumstance of her paltry environment, it was nothing out of the ordinary. However, Rebeccas appetite wasnt quelled by her meager dinner and she unthinkingly squeezed much of the donut between her lips, emitting a yummy sound afterward. Rebecca closed her eyes and devoured the remainder of the donut. The second donut she leisurely nibbled while stretching out her legs and observing the fullness of her soft belly.

The sound of Nadias voice resonated from the living room and Rebecca clumsily advanced upward, her gait somewhat effected by her lack of energy.

Nadia was sprawled over a shabby looking sofa, clad in a flamboyantly colored housedress and munching on beef jerky. The TV featuring some inane local cable show about UFOs.

Children all in bed and have you finished folding the laundry?, Nadia asked, her eyes glued to the TV.

Rebecca nodded, Yes, maam. I also cleaned the kitchen, even washed the dishes.

Nadia brought her eyes to Rebecca, snipping off a substantial bite of the jerky, she spoke while she chewed, Any other plans for tonight?

Watch a little TV in my room, Rebecca replied, I should really take a bath first, I feel very grimy.

Nadias eyes grew wide, I understand, you really do well around here. Im going have to give Millie a potent rating for you.

Rebecca sighed, thinking to herself, _why bother, Im not an authentic maid._

I understand from Millie youre skilled at massages, Nadia beamed an uncouth smile.

Rebecca blinked. _She isnt expecting me to massage her?_

Rebecca shook her head but politely informed Nadia that it was late and she was tired.

Nadia sluggishly removed herself off the sofa, subsequently grabbing the package of beef jerky.

I wasnt asking you, Becky. Nadia gestured with her hand and led Rebecca to her room.

Rebecca dutifully performed the full body massage on Nadia, all the time being lectured on her role in the house and who was in charge.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 28, 2012)

*PART FOUR*

It had been a solid month and Rebecca was naturally anxious for Millie to pick her up and retrieve her out of this paltry environment. However, whenever Rebecca questioned Nadia concerning Millie, she was often reprimanded.

Ms. Renault will come and fetch ya when shes ready or Shes been busy but shell get back if only to check up on you!

Rebecca loathed being sheltered in an underprivileged community, among people she had nothing in common with and being committed to menial labor. Furthermore, her appetite was virtually out of control and her overall appearance was becoming drastically modified due to her imprudent diet of fattening food.

Among Rebeccas agenda for the day, besides her usual chores, was taking the older children to the small beach a short walk from Nadias home.
Feeling extremely lethargic and too a degree blasé, Rebecca didnt even bother with her hair and let it roam freely in a tattered mess.

Slithering into the black one piece bathing suit, Rebecca wanted to scream at the realization that she was developing saddlebags and that her squishy tummy nudged further outward.

Furthermore, her roomier derriere was of a mushy composition and stretched the elastic material. Rebecca swiftly checked on her appearance before leaving the house.

It was completely clear her figure was going to pot, she now resembled an average woman.

Outside and strolling down the weed infested sidewalk with the children, Rebecca noticed an unobtrusive young man in middle of some yard work. Scruffy looking but with a kind face, his clothing unable to conceal his overweight body.

Rebeccas disapproving expression equaled her thoughts, _If hes an example of the guys around here, Im so glad Im not a permanent resident_.

At that moment he spun around, obviously with Rebecca in his view he smiled and cordially uttered, Hi.

Rebecca simply shook head.

I hope he doesnt think Im white trash?, She thought to herself.

.................................

At the beach Rebecca was favored with her wish of going undetected. There was a small crowd of people, mostly mothers with their children and a few young ladies. Rebecca wasnt the heaviest woman there by far but her out of shape figure failed in comparison too the couple of slim gals who lounged around a short distance away.

Clad in skimpy bikinis that showed off their lean figures, never before had Rebecca felt so inferior.

A few young man soon joined the females, showering them with all kinds of attention while Rebecca was chiefly ignored.

Lets get some ice cream, Rebecca told the children. The feelings of distress brought on by her sloppy figure and lack of attention roused her appetite. Rebecca had wo ice cream cones, devouring the first one while slowly nibbling on the second.

_Its only a matter of time until Millie comes back, might as well take advantage of my appetite before Im back on my diet_, Rebecca convinced herself. Though her insecurity provoked her appetite, it was a fact, pigging out was becoming a natural part of her behavior.

On journey back from beach, Rebecca noticed the overweight handy man once again. This time he was cleaning out the neighbors garage. The children were walking far in advance of Rebecca, her gait had slowed since becoming housed in her new environment.

The handy man paused in his task and steadily looked over Rebecca with a gentle gaze.

Is he checking me out?, Rebecca pondered.

The handy man waved hello and Rebecca acknowledged him with a flash of a smile, though thinking, I really hope he doesnt consider me in his league.

............................

Once back at Nadias place, Rebecca began to prepare dinner, canned spaghetti with fried baloney sandwiches and mashed potatoes. Nadia did inquire about the afternoon at the beach and Rebecca related very little. She felt too embarrassed about her figure to mention the cool looking guys flirting with the slender females while she sat watching the children.

Rebecca did however ask about the overweight handy man who checked her out.

Thats Nick Wasloski, Nadia told Rebecca.

As Rebecca dutifully arranged the kitchen table, Nadia happily disclosed Nicks back story.

Nicks a certifiable nice guy, a regular gent, was working at the factory until it shut down. Now he mostly does odd jobs around here. He lives with his ma down by the junk yard, spends his free time working on cars but Ill tell ya this, hell make some nice gal a fitting sweetheart.

Rebecca aimlessly nodded as she poured the spaghetti onto the childrens plates.

Nadia held out her plate, telling Rebecca, Yeah, Nicks kind of withdrawn because of his weight but I know once he warms up on a gal, itll be alright. Want me to introduce you?

A startled Rebecca blurted, Noooo!

Shy too, huh?, Nadia giggled before lapping up a mouthful of spaghetti.

Rebecca intensely warbled as she prepared herself a plate of mashed potatoes and spaghetti, I date professional men, men who are sophisticated_.

Youre certainly a daydreamer!, Nadia interrupted Rebecca with a thunderous laugh.

Rebecca didnt reply. Why bother arguing when Nadia considered her a simple domestic servant and nanny.

Rebecca slovenly consumed her meal, reasonably disturbed at the thought; had she been an ordinary member of this white trash society, she probably would have been flattered by Nick checking her out.

Rebecca couldnt help surmising, He is kind of cute for a heavy guy. New clothes, a comb and a bar of soap would_.

What the.why I thinking like this?, Rebecca snapped out of the bizarre contemplation and seized a fried baloney sandwich.

Eating soothed Rebeccas nerves.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 28, 2012)

*PART FIVE*

Was it Two months or a little longer since Millie dropped Rebecca off at Nadias residence?

Rebecca wasnt quite sure but rarely pestered Nadia much at all about Millies whereabouts and when she was coming to pick her up. Instead, she committed herself to her daily chores, vaguely realizing how well she was performing her tasks and how much she was starting to enjoy it.

Her figure had all the more softened, acquiring a noticeable potbelly and chunkier thighs. Even her alluring features now more closely resembled a docile beauty of meager means. The blemishes upon her fuller face seemed perfectly natural as did the second chin she was developing.

There was no scale at Nadias home to weigh herself but her female intuition had the mark in the vicinity of 145-pounds. Not at all that chubby but obviously nowhere near the ideal weight for a professional model.

Rebecca taste for the cuisine of the disenfranchised had increased, readily devouring macaroni and cheese and hot dogs without being concerned of the calories that were inflating her figure.

The excuse she put forth was that Millie would soon come back and rescue her, and shed be back on her diet and working out.

Along with the weight Rebecca was putting on and the changes to her appearance, her cognitive thinking process was slowly adapting to her environment. Rebecca would sporadically speak in a peculiar form of English and she was starting to enjoy the very same TV shows and reading material that Nadia digested. Rebecca presumed that she was just behaving in the manner that Nadia was accustomed too but in actuality, was absorbing the very same characteristics as Nadia.

Occasionally Rebecca would see Nick laboring in somebodys yard or picking weeds but other than a friendly glance, stayed a safe distance away from him.

Why give the poor dude some twisted idea she was interested in him? Shed only break his heart when she went back to the big city and anyhow, he wasnt her type.

........................

Nadia had company that afternoon, a small group of friends from the very same walk of life.

Heavyset and with children, living on welfare and shoddily dressed.
Rebecca was waiting on them between spurts of washing the laundry and watching the children in the backyard.

Rebeccas hair was combed back, showing off her rounder face, the long sleeved teal colored T-shirt revealing the modest expansion of her breasts while her faded blue jeans, partially obscured by a dirty apron, accented the plumpness of her figure, especially her bloated belly.

Becky!, Nadia called out, Becky!

Becky wallowed through the backdoor, Yes, Miss Kent?

Nadias command was softly spoken but full of authority, You may serve the pie now and refill the coffee cups.

Rebecca nodded and did as she was told, serving each of the woman a slice of pie and then refilling their coffee cups.

Once Rebecca had completed her task and went back outside to supervise the children, Nadia and her companions meticulously discussed her.

Nadia was the envy of her pack and even her friend Lynn Jaspers inquired about having Becky lend a hand at her family reunion BBQ. Nadia causally agreed, nonchalantly stating that though a bit of an air-head, Becky was a very find housekeeper and nanny. Rhonda Thorpe brought up Beckys appearance, saying shes a pretty gal with breeder written all over her.

She got those wide child baring hips and big on top, Rhonda buzzed, From the looks of her, Beckys really going oo fatten up once she settles down.

Nadia concurred, I think thats obvious, I doubt shes ever been what ya call skinny and she eats like a hog.

She have a beau?, asked Lynn.

Nadia chuckled, You kidding? I recollect shes kind of shy, lacks familiarity with guys.

Shell be an appropriate gal for Nick!, Rhonda peeped.

Nadia nodded, Yeah, Becky has seen him but aint had the nerve to approach the guy. A shame, coz theyre an even match.

Except for the weight, remarked Lynn with a snicker, But shell surely catch up to his size once they start courting.

The thing is, Rhonda calculatingly smiled, how do we get them together?

Nadia glibly asked Lynn, You said something about a BBQ?

Lynn went through the details, Yeah, its next month. All I need Becky to do is wait on the guests and clean up afterward. Im willing to pay her.

Nadia agreed and told her friends, Becky aint going anywhere soon. I reckon she can work the BBQ and then maybe I can arrange for Nick to pick her up and drive her home.

..............................................

*A MONTH LATER ..*

Becky wasnt too pleased about being loaned out to work Lynns BBQ even though she would earn $10.00 and be able to eat as much as she wanted. Becky didnt appreciate being thought of as a career housekeeper or part of this inferior subculture. She was a professional model, wealthy and successful, nothing like those underachievers, many of which lived on welfare or labored for a paltry income. 

It didnt occur to Rebecca that with the additional pounds she was gradually putting on, she didnt look wealthy or successful and in particular, anything close too a professional fashion model. In fact, she was beginning to resemble a natural product of her low income environment.

Nadia purposely manufactured Rebeccas appearance for the event, setting her hair in braids and covering her face with a fair amount of cosmetics. Rebeccas attire consisted of a yellow colored pullover blouse with brown polka dots and short frilly sleeves. Brown stretch slacks and a new apron bought at a flea market completed the apparel.

Rebecca cautiously gazed into the mirror, gawkily studying her reflection. The getup heighten the plumpness of her figure while various thoughts echoed through her mind; hillbilly - uncultured - domestic - uneducated. Rebecca understood if she ever wanted to model again, shed have to regain control of her life.

Easier said then done.

Lets get a move on, Becky!, Nadia loudly chimed. I need to drop you off before I go to the market!

Becky puffed up her cheeks and noisily exhaled, Yes Maam.

Working the BBQ wasnt all that bad, most of the folks were very nice, a few were over demanding.

Rebecca continuously nibbled while waiting on people and later while cleaning up. She was finishing up the dishes when Nick arrived.

Nadia had spoken to Nick before hand, telling him, Beckys a nice girl, rather old fashion and marvelous at housework. Shes a little shy, I suppose never the popular kind and has practical ideals, nothing fancy. I think youd like her, after all, Becky is positively easy going and isnt book smart.

Nick related that he was indeed keen on meeting her and that he found her appealing.

But she hasnt said a thing to me but hello, Nick shared with Nadia.

Nadia reminded Nick, Yeah, Like I told ya, Becky is very shy. I think if you treated her like she was something special, shed warm up to you before too long.

Lynn informed Rebecca that she would finish the dishes because a handsome young man was waiting to drive her home. After Rebecca was paid the $10.00s, in five singles and change, she untied her apron and strolled out the door. There stood Nick on the front porch.

I hadnt the opportunity to actually meet you, Becky, Nick nervously grinned, But Im Nick.

Nicks black hair was slicked back and his less than neat wardrobe consisted of a grungy looking checkered flannel shirt and tattered jeans.

Rebecca was speechless as she stood closer to the 255-pound Nick than ever before.

The car is this way, his voice cracking as he gestured to the dusty gold colored sedan parked over the curb.

Rebecca released a brittle sigh, Wheres Miss Kent?

Nick explain as he escorted Rebecca down the path to his tarnished automobile, Its like this, Nadias ex is visiting her and I was toldum, asked to keep you company for about an hour so she could have some privacy.

The car door squeaked as Nick chivalrously opened it for her.

Rebecca pushed away the empty McDonald bags and took a seat, situating the apron between her and Nick.

I have to stop by Waylons Pub and see someone about a car Im fixing, you can have a beer while I do business.

Rebecca thought, Damn, I have no interest in this lout, what was Miss Kent thinking?

However, she favored Nick with a candy smile, That would be just fine. What kind of place is Waylons Pub?

Oh, very cool, youll like!, Nick jovially replied.

Rebecca didnt like it at all. It was a dive. Dark and seedy, dirty carpet over the floor and the bar was sticky. Even the aroma was a repugnant smell.

Rebecca sipped her beer out of the bottle, not a glass as was customary for her when she once hung out in stylish nightclubs, and critiqued the various pub patrons. The men, at least most of them, looked down and out, sloppily dressed and depicting a hard, uncouth existence. The females were tawdry looking types, many were inadequately clad and with a ridiculous assortment of cosmetics and cheap jewelry. 

Several of the females were overweight though it was the slender vixens that Rebecca had her eyes on. Wearing outfits, though tacky, she couldnt fit into, being flirted with, even by guys she didnt find attractive, and displaying a certain level of confidence.

Rebecca conceded to envy, she couldnt help feeling inferior.

Rebecca slurped away her beer and ordered another while Nick was talking shop with a friend.

A few guys did check Rebecca out but only one approached her. A balding, older man, his clothing style vintage 1970s. Rebecca politely told him she was with Nick. A few of the slim babes dismissively glimpsed over Rebecca and the remaining few, and the chubby gals as well, didnt even notice her.

Rebecca presented Nick with an artificial smile when he eventually sat down next to her.

Cool place, huh?, Nick questioned Rebecca, his billowing belly sliding against her.

Rebecca felt an inane aroused sensation and leaned away, Its something, really something.

Never been anywhere like here, She sarcastically stated, though Nick missed the mockery.

Im so glad we finally have the chance to mingle, Nick grinned, I always wanted to get to talking to you besides hello.

Rebecca nodded then took a long swig of beer, the alcohol making Nick easier to handle.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe it was the beer or the lack of male companionship ever since being dropped off by Nadias but Rebecca found Nicks company somewhat charming. He might not have been physically attractive, wealthy or successful but he tried to make Rebecca feel special.

Naturally he did most of the talking, mentioning his interests like working on cars, his fondness for spy novels and ice cream and various other items. He was modest and sort of smart about certain things, though a high school drop out. When the factory folded he took up odd jobs to help support himself and his ma, whom he considered a top notch cook.

When it came Rebeccas turn to reveal a little of her history, she couldnt possibly tell Nick she was a model. Nick might have been a sap but he would think she was lying. Thus she fabricated a history that would correspond with his social rank.

I never finished high school either, worked at McDonalds until I meet Ms. Renault who took me in when I was behind in my rent. I have no circumstances worth mentioning other than Mrs. Renault taking me on as a housekeeper, thats how I got to be introduced to Miss Kent.

Rebecca wanted Nick to think she was of a similar background and purposely whittled down her vocabulary. Though this maneuver was much more easily achieved than she realized.

Miss Kents house is quite nice, totally better than that rundown trailer court I grew up in.

She actually had Nick thinking she was as penniless as he was and a product of the very same impoverished state of affairs.

Rebeccas pride then encouraged her to bring up her figure, I used to be skinny, real skinny, you wouldnt have recognized me. Honest!

Nick looked Rebecca up and down, the flabbiness of her plump figure and the manner in which she stressed that she used to be skinny convinced him otherwise. Rebecca was just trying to impress him and as she continued emphasizing the fact, But Im gonna lose the weight_.

Nick inched closer to Rebecca and with a wide grin, sweetly admitted, I think you look beautiful as is, how much you weigh doesnt matter.

Rebecca blinked.

In her world of fashion, appearance meant everything, especially too the men she dated.

How could Nick actually state she was beautiful when she looked like a tub of sloppy fat?

Then again, as she glanced over Nick, she understood and considered the source.

In his second rate- white trash world, Rebecca was indeed beautiful.

They conversed for the better part of an hour and then Nick drove Rebecca home.

Nick had become all the more infatuated with Rebecca and asked if he could see her again.

Rebecca did enjoy Nicks company but couldnt possibly date him. Nick wasnt even close to her type and besides, why lead him on. After briefly hesitating, Rebecca politely conveyed, Well see.

.................................

Another two months drifted by, and a couple more. Rebecca had become emotionally bankrupt waiting to hear from Ms. Renault. Panic - anxiety - anger - bitterness, all plagued Rebeccas worried mind. Was Ms. Renault ever coming back to retrieve her?

On the plus side, Rebecca did manage to make a couple of new friends. They were habitual underachievers and a few years younger than Rebecca but they were basically pleasant women.

She had original met Linda Squab, an auburn haired skinny chick, while spending time at the beach and Linda introduced Rebecca to Emily Holt, a chubby brunette. They didnt socialize too often but often enough. They mainly hung out at Waylons Pub or at Emilys trailer, nothing exceedingly exciting, mainly having a few beers while engaging in girl talk.

Nick would infrequently call on Rebecca who still considered him only a friend. 

Nick wore his feelings for Rebecca on his sleeve but she could tell he was significantly smitten with her even though she was drastically piling on the pounds. They mainly visited in Nadias living room or in the yard, once she even met him at Waylons pub. Rebecca was entertained by his sense of humor and wild handy man tales, and even though a few hours were spent commiserating on profound items, she refused to get comfortable enough with Nick to grant him her heart.

Rebecca was becoming quite the housekeeper, displaying an energetic and skillful manner in cleaning and cooking. If you call opening up a can of beans and putting it into a pot skillful. However, she was proficient with the laundry and other chores and was developing a superb domestic aptitude.

On the down side, Nadia was becoming more domineering, giving Rebecca a curfew and having her pay for her new clothes through her meager allowance.
Rebeccas appetite increased, eating while bored -happy -nervous - fatigued - lonely. She missed the limelight and all the perks that modeling brought her. Affluent men making a big deal over her, visiting exotic locations and closets full of stylish clothes. However, Rebecca was in no shape to model anytime soon.

Rebecca had gained a stunning amount of weight, especially in her face and belly. However, her breasts, thighs, waist and butt had likewise considerably fatten. Rebeccas figure surpassed the plump stage and advanced unto the undeniably chubby category.

Rebecca was given Tuesday and Saturday off, and on this particular Tuesday evening instead of meeting up with her friends, Rebecca planted herself in front of the TV and watched reruns of old comedy sitcoms. Natural snacking.

The large bag of potato chips nestled within her arm, a 2 liter of generic cola situated on the floor.

Rebeccas hair, which had grown longer, skimmed her shoulders, her curly bangs chaotically roaming over her forehead. Her oval shaped face was now of an overly nourished quality that had mildly inflated her cheeks and added a doughy second chin. Blemishes and a few pimples hindered her once flawless skin.

Rebeccas big breasts sagged a nip downward, her sprawling potbelly spreading over her lap. Rolls had invested her thick waist and her hips had become somewhat wider. Rebeccas hefty thighs were rid of their firm consistency and nudged together in absolute flabbiness while her bulbous posterior was unconditionally squashy.

Rebeccas garments didnt mesh well with her size, the dark raspberry colored, girlie girl top stretched over her amply developed breasts and failed too conceal the lower section of her bulging belly. The bare portion of her portly stomach pouring over the flimsy gray second hand sweatpants and spreading over her lap. Pulpy muffin tops squeezed out from the waistband and the material depicted her thriving saddle bags.

Rebecca burped between sips of cola as Nadia entered the room.

I just got off the phone with Millie, Nadia calmly smiled.

Rebeccas double chin stretched as she turned her face away from the TV screen, Why didnt you tell me she called, you know I want to talk with her.

Nadia placed her hands over her spacious hips and she elevated her chin, Since when does the help make such demands?

Rebecca awkwardly apologized and then nervously inquired, Miss Kent, whawhat..did Millie.Ms. Renault..s..s..say?

Nadia took a step closer to Rebecca, She wanted to know how youre doing, I told her that youre a decent housekeeper and that youve made friends and met a nice guy.

Rebeccas mouth dropped, Didnt she say anything about coming back to git me or some such stuff?

Nadia went into the details.

Millie was still very busy in her personal affairs but in the not too distant future, she would indeed call upon Becky for their mutual advantage.

Rebecca was clueless too what that meant and angrily vented, That doesnt make a whole lot of sense!

Nadia held off reprimanding Rebecca for the outburst, though assertively informed her, Be content with your work for now and behave in a manner fitting a housekeeper. Millie will notify you when its suitable for her. Know your place young lady, shes in charge, youre not.

Rebecca tore into the bag and stuffed her mouth full of chips.

Nadia wandered into the kitchen but returned within a few minutes, Before it gets too late, run out to the 7-11, were out of milk.

Rebecca replied with a disgruntled groan.

Bending over in slow motion, a portion of the chips spilling unto the couch, Rebecca grabbed the bottled soft drink in which she sloppily guzzled.

A few hours later, Rebecca put on her flea-bitten black hooded sweatshirt and ambled out to the 7-11.

The 7-11 was a short jaunt away and while she trudged along like an uncoordinated chick lacking energy, she pondered over things that never concerned her as a model.

Should she start the laundry first or clean the kitchen, what should she make for breakfast?

The store was quiet, not very remarkable since it was nearly midnight. Rebecca grabbed a carton of 2% but put it back in the display case, opting for the regular milk instead. She then strolled over to the candy and painstakingly deliberated over what too buy. Rebecca decided on M&Ms and Hersheys Kisses.

Rebecca then wandered over to the service counter where the guy working the cash register was rather handsome. Her lips curved into a delicate smile as she gazed over him, like a high school freshman would over her first crush. 

A couple of young ladies stood ahead of Rebecca in line. Slim, cute and wearing revealing outfits, the young man keep up the small talk as long as he could until they hightailed it out of there.

Rebecca placed her items on the counter and mechanically fluttered her eyes as she widely grinned to no use, his attention centering on the females as they vacated the store.

Rebecca gushed a jovial sigh just as he rang up her items. The young man simply conveyed how much Rebecca owed, avoiding eye contact and hurriedly taking her cash.

He grunted, Bye after Rebecca wished him a good night.

Earlier in the year, he would have made an attempt for small talk, big time flirt with her rather then ignore her. Naturally Rebecca would have preferably rejected him than the other way around.

What did Rebecca expect? He was above average in looks and within reason the popular type.

Rebeccas disheveled locks, her pimple infested, puffy face and big potbelly jutting outward put her out of his league.

Rebecca longed for the wealth of male attention she once received.

The affluent men she once enticed wouldnt bother with her at all anymore, at least until she slimmed down. If there was one guy who would treat her like she deserved it was Nick.

Rebecca rigidly contemplated Nicks potential.

Maybe he wasnt wealthy or successful or very handsome but he was fond of Rebecca and went out of his way to make her feel comfortable. And anyway, it wasnt as if she wanted a committed relationship, just a little attention and appreciation.

Rebecca had made her up mind to give Nick a call, just a conscious reminder that she was available.

A difficult patch for Rebeccas vanity, she never needed to phone a man before.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 28, 2012)

The next day and after finishing the majority of her chores, Rebecca withdrew the crumpled piece of paper that held Nicks number from her apron.

Popping a few Hershey Kisses into her mouth, she dialed the number, her rickety nerves unhinged.

It was Nicks Ma who answered the phone and once Rebecca asked if Nick was home, the woman badgered her with questions.

Who are you? What do you want with Nick? Does he owe you money?

Rebecca introduced herself as Becky and stated she was a friend of Nicks and this was a social call.

Nicks in the garage, hold on, Ill get him.

Rebecca nervously sighed.

Alright, thank you, She then passively answered.

Yesterdays glamorous vixen had her choice in romance, todays well-fed chubby chick took what she could get.

Chewing on the candy, Rebecca conversed with Nick like an awkward teenager. Her self-esteem in the gutter, the skill in her womanly charm evaporated.

How are you? Whats ya doin? Hows work?, Rebecca gawkily managed through the small talk.

Nick was extremely surprised that Rebecca called him. During their brief visits she seemed indifferent to him.

Becky has to be liking me now!, Nick whimsically thought to himself.

Nick wasnt exactly Mr. Casanova, his dating record was hardly remarkable.

Do you want to go out with me Saturday night?, Nick ineptly screeched.

I can do that!, Rebecca chimed and then sighed in relief.

Nick noted that on Saturday he was obligated in repairing a friends car but once he was done, would probably pick Rebecca up by Six, Seven at the latest.

Rebecca agreed and Nick, unsure of what was expected for the evening, asked, What would you want to do?

Rebecca giggled, Thats up to you, you asked me out!

The silence on the other end of the phone prompted Rebecca to suggest, Dinner would be nice, we can always plan out what to do next later_.

Maybe hang out at the pub afterward?, Rebecca added, aware of Nicks attachment to the establishment.

Dinner it is, Becky, Nick happily replied, Thank you for calling.

Delighted at first about the impending date, Rebecca slowly started having her doubts. What if Nick misconstrued her intentions? She didnt want him to actually believe she was smitten with him.

Rebecca devised a safety net, she would go out to dinner with Nick where he would take ample notice that she was a woman and then have Linda and Emily meet them at the pub so to thwart Nicks amorous ambition.

Better said than done, Linda was working the late shift at the diner and Emily had a date of her own.

Rebecca munched on liver sausage and crackers in her underwear, sporadically massaging her generously proportioned belly that protruded over her cheap cotton panties. Nick was a nice guy, she convinced herself. A regular Dudley-Do-Right who abundantly admired her. So what if he thought she liked him. Rebecca wasnt at all concerned with breaking his heart once she left this foul white trash community. That was a matter for another day.

..............................

Nadia advised Rebecca as she began getting ready for her date, Wear something that will show off your boobs and youll have it made!

Rebecca replied with a melodramatic gape then filtered through the little wardrobe she had.

A despicable collection of clothes, prosaic garments of a mediocre quality. Far in comparison too the stellar wardrobe she had back home. As if she could actually fit into her expensive gowns anymore. The flamboyant peach colored blouse Rebecca tried on revealed the thick rolls that circled her pudgy waist and brought attention too her big bloated belly.

Next up, Rebecca wiggled into a basic black V-neck T-shirt. Besides accentuating the density of her large melons, the material emphasized the roundness of her belly. Realizing that trying too camouflage her beefy figure was pointless, she went with the T-shirt and the only jeans available that still fit.

Nadia entered the room as Rebecca stuffed her well-fed body into the jeans. Snapping the material was an excoriating challenge due too the cushy fat centered around her midsection and her bulbous belly.

Rebecca held her breath and sucked in her gut long enough to claim victory, sighing afterward.

About time you spend your allowance on a girdle, Becky. Youre getting real fat , Nadia unashamedly grinned.

Rebecca delicately ran her hand over the spherical slope of her belly , Nah, Im gonna to lose the weight, youll see.

If you think so, Nadia circumspectly commented.

The jeans hoisted her bloated derriere upward while accenting the plumpness of her saddle bags.

I have gotten so fat, Rebecca emotively huffed as she adjusted the T-shirt over her belly.

Nadia sat down upon Rebeccas bed, I wouldnt worry about your figure none, accept being chubby and youll be better off.

Rebecca didnt care to reply.

What you going to do about your hair?, asked Nadia.

Rebeccas mane had grown out, sashaying over her shoulders. Oddly enough the dark brown hue stayed intact. Rebecca often wondered why her hair didnt revert back too its original blond color.

Going to brush it back like normal, Rebecca told Nadia.

That will work, Nadia replied, Let him see your pretty face.

Rebecca brushed back her hair and used a smidgen of hairspray to keep it in place.

Rebeccas fuller face wasnt in the same category of beauty as when she was slender but she was cute. The only imperfections were the blemishes and the few pimples that traced her jaw line.

Nadia yawned as she stretched, subsequently standing.

Lets go upstairs and you kin use my makeup, find you some earrings too, Nadia winked.

Thanks Miss Kent, Rebecca spoke as she clumsily stepped forward, I really appreciate it.

Nadia happily volunteered in applying the cosmetics, strutting her logic, I kin tell you aint had much practice in makeup. 

Rebecca had always thought a discreet amount of makeup always worked best. That notion was foreign to Nadia. Eyeliner, dark pink mascara and cherry red lipstick. Her finger nails were also coated with a vibrant shade of red.

Plastic pink colored hoop earrings completed the picture.

Dont I look sort of like a bimbo?, Rebecca questioned as Nadia doused her with cheap perfume.

Nah, you look totally hot!, Nadia chimed.

Rebecca gazed into the mirror and while she noted her chubbiness, felt generally comfortable about her appearance. Almost as if she didnt look all that unusual.

Rebecca sat on the sofa and waited for Nick. Six oclock rolled on by, Seven oclock and no word from Nick. It was just before Eight when Nick finally phoned her.

Im running a little late, going to finish in about a half-hour, no more than an hour. Ill go straight home and wash up.

Rebecca agreed, Alright Nicky, thats fine.

Nicky? Why did I call him that?, Rebecca briefly pondered.

Nick continued, Heywhy not, you meet me at the pub? This will be more better.

Rebecca gazed over her thick, squashy looking thighs, I guess? Ill wait for an hour than leave.

Rebecca then giggled like an air-head, Dont keep me waiting too long, Im getting hungry!

The conversation ended and after explaining the details to Nadia, Rebecca entertained her appetite on left over pizza too hold her until dinner with Nick.

An hour later, Nadia left her children with a neighbor and drove Rebecca to Waylons Pub, advising her to have fun before pulling away.

Rebecca advanced up the pubs steps, a couple of females acquaintances noticing her as they strolled out of the door. Both of them in their twenties, their slender figures neatly attired. They had aloofly mingled with Rebecca a few times when she was at the pub with Linda and Emily.

The females swapped glances, there was something drastically different about Rebeccas appearance.

Returning their attention back to Rebecca, they commented on her new look, the makeup and earrings and the clothes. Rebecca had always been perceived by the chicks as thoroughly dumpy but now she looked exhilarating though a little trashy. 

Rebecca appreciated the compliments and informed them she was seeing a guy but spared them the news it was Nick. After all, Rebecca and her friends considered the two slim gals utterly cool, it would be a boon to their popularity if they were able to socialize with them. If they knew she was seeing the sloppy community handy man, it might curtail her chance to be a part of their circle.

Maybe we could like, get together and hang out sometime?, Rebecca modestly suggested.

The friends shook their heads, agreeing but with reservations.

Well see, one of them said.

Parting company, Rebecca reached for the door, overhearing a gust of laughter as the thin gals hobbled down the stairs, Fat girl Becky is going to get her some!

Rebecca wandered into the pub, the comment they made, Fat Girl Becky, heavily on her mind.

Rebecca took a position at the less crowded, far end of the bar.

The bartender, separating himself from his friends, roamed over to Rebecca, The usual, Becky.

Becky nodded, within a minute he brought her a beer and a shot of Jack Daniels.

Becky slammed down the shot and nursed her beer, ordering another shot a few minutes later.

Rebecca Muller, exquisitely attractive model had been eclipsed by the blubbery ordinary housekeeper, Becky Miller. Fat Girl Becky - another shot of Jack - reinforced the stereotypes she once felt superior too. Would she ever be able to lose the weight and salvage her career?

At this moment Rebecca didnt care and had another beer, accompanied by another shot of Jack.

Time dragged on, Nick hadnt shown up yet. A peculiar looking man asked if she wanted company.

Rebecca declined but added, Maybe later tonight, if my dates a no show.

Rebecca felt more than just unattractive and overweight_ How much do I weigh? _ Nadia didnt own a scale.

She felt her vanity crushed by a pair of skinny harlots who wouldnt register a nod in her elitist world.

If Rebecca was superior too them when she was a model, she was surely inferior now.

Rebecca sipped the brew, deciding that she would indeed return to her former routine of diet and exercise, reboot her career and make a dazzling return to her former world. But for tonight, whether Nick showed up or not, she would accept her status as fat girl Becky. A common, ordinary housekeeper and utterly white trash.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 28, 2012)

Rebecca asked for another beer, the bartender looking her over.

“You’ve really raked in a large tab, Becky. Whose going to pay for all this?”

Rebecca swerved her face down the bar, trying to pinpoint the peculiar man from out of the crowd.

However, a friendly but nervous voice from behind caught her attention.

“Hi Becky, I apologize…for being late”

Rebecca tilted toward Nick, though told the bartender to bring her another beer.

“I’ll have a beer too”, Nick added.

Nick didn’t look half bad, Rebecca concluded, despite she was intoxicated.
Hair slicked back, shaved and wearing a cotton cowboy style button down shirt and brand new blue jeans.

“You look pretty”, Nick grinned, “I’d hardly recognize you.”

The bartender brought the beers, they paused from their conversation to sip the brew.

Rebecca favored Nick with an impish smile, “You’re late, Nick. This will cost you, cost you plenty.”

Nick moved closer to Rebecca, “Ta…that…right?” Nick’s inexperience in flirting or even with the opposite gender rang through.

Rebecca giggled, “Best you understand, I’m hungry and I have a fierce appetite!”

Nick grinned, leaning closer to Rebecca, his large belly rubbing up against her, “Once we finish the beers, we’ll get some food.”

Rebecca’s eyes grew wide as his belly pressed into her, she couldn’t deny the electricity.

She nervously blinked, confused about what was exactly happening.
Rebecca couldn’t possibly be attracted to Nick? The men she admired were physically fit, Nick was not only beyond flabby he was unconditionally fat.

Rebecca pushed away her beer, “I think I’ve had enough_.”

Her arm accidentally brushing along side of Nick’s belly, the very same arousing sensation vibrating throughout her body.

“Let’s go have some dinner”, Rebecca peeped.

.................................................

The first place Nick drove to was McDonalds. Rebecca was quite hungry by this time but demanded more.

“You’re not taking me to Mickey D’s, if you want to date me, upgrade your, um, taste!”, Rebecca protested.

Nick good naturedly humored Rebecca, “Sure, Becky. What about the diner where Linda works?”

Rebecca nasally remarked, “Yeah, that’s better.”

“Not exactly the kind of place my dates usually take me but it’s better than McDonalds”, Rebecca indolently droned.

Nick alleged Rebecca was making up stories too impress him and encouraged her out of fun.“You don’t say, you dated a lot?”

Rebecca lowered her chin, smoldering ambers in her eyes.

“Yeah Nick, very often. Fancy places where the staff has plenty of manners and then we’d go dancing, clubs that make Waylon’s Pub seem like a..a_.”

Rebecca momentarily paused to think, “_Not a nice place. I had…have many boyfriends, cool guys and with deep pockets. Deep pockets, does that mean rich?”

Nick happily appeased her, “I’m not sure, Becky. Sounds like it means they have little change. But I’d like to hear about my rivals, tell me more about these guys.”

Rebecca puffed up her cheeks, exhaling at a slow rate. “You couldn’t stand the um, comparison.”

Though Nick was smiling all along, Rebecca didn’t want to scorn the only guy who had taken notice of her and changed streams.

“But I’m totally glad to be out with you, Nicky. You have your very own charm that I like a lot.”

Rebecca’s voice softened with an air-head warble, “You make me feel like when I was thin, beautiful and you know, special.”

Nick smiled, “I think you’re beautiful, Becky, and very, very special. Saying you were thin doesn’t change things, you’d be big as a house and I’d still be fond of you.”

Rebecca placed her hand over her pudgy belly, pressing down into the softness.

“You don’t understand, I wasn’t always fat”, Rebecca whined.

Nick gently tapped Rebecca’s knee, kindly soothing her anxiety, “Shush now, Becky. If you say you were thin, then maybe so. That really doesn’t matter no more, because I don’t care if you were thin or not.”

Rebecca squinted at Nick, “Then you really find me attractive?”

Nick pulled into the diner’s parking lot, “I think you’re gorgeous, looking specially glamorous tonight but yeah, even in your sweats and uncombed hair, I’d say you’re the most gorgeous girl I know.”

Nick released his safety belt, “I don’t know about you, Becky. But I’m hungry, what about you?”

Rebecca clumsily fidgeted with her safety belt, “Oh yeah, Nick, I’m really hungry!”

Nick hopped out of the car, walked over to her side and opened the door for her.

“Such a gentleman”, She femininely announced.

Nick took Rebecca by the hand and escorted her into the diner.

Nick didn’t buy Rebecca’s story about her popularity or ever being remotely thin. Nick summed her up as a typical underprivileged chick, no different than he was concerning status or money. In Nick’s mind, Rebecca’s ploy was due to being self-conscious over her common trailer park background, housekeeping career, and her weight. Especially her weight. Nick wasn’t especially superficial and if Rebecca became heavier, it wouldn&#8216;t change his feelings for her.

Funny how she complained about being fat but had such a vigorous appetite.

“Hey Nick! Ribs, all you can eat for $14.00’s”, Rebecca squealed, “I’m gonna get me that!”

Nick’s double chin inflated and then deflated as he nodded, “That’s fine, Becky. I’ll have the same thing.”

Rebecca maneuvered herself out of the booth, “Gonna see about powdering my nose.”

Nick grinned, “I’ll order for the both of us, soup or salad?”

Rebecca flung her hands over her hips, “You don’t know me, do you? I’ll have both and a baked potato and um, a large cola!”

Rebecca started for the ladies room, exaggerating the movement in her hips for Nick to gloat.

Running into Linda, who was finishing her shift, Rebecca pointed over to Nick, “We finally made it, tubby was late but we’re here.”

“So I see”, Linda waved her hand over her face, “You stop off at a brewery to celebrate?”

Rebecca smiled, “What ya think? I look fab_fabulous or what?”

Linda nodded, “Girlfriend, you look the dish.” 

“Be gentle with him”, Linda snickered, “He’s wet behind the ears.”

Rebecca took on a seductive poise for their amusement, “Shucks, I don’t think things will go that far but it might be fun to tease Nick, see if he’s hot under the hood or what!”

"Just don’t break his heart”, Linda cautiously advised Rebecca.

Rebecca swayed toward Nick, returning her focus on Linda, she admitted, “I kind of like him, strange as that sounds. I don’t know why but_.”

“But what?”, Linda asked.

“Do you find Nick attractive?”

Linda grinned, “Doesn’t matter what I think, you gotta choose for yourself. I’d love to continue chatting but I’m about ready to go home and you’re out on a date.”

The friends shared a brief embrace, Linda having Rebecca promise to call her in the morning.

Rebecca entered the ladies room where she adjusted her T-shirt too improve on the appearance of her heaving breasts and spruce up her hair. Rolling her tongue over her lips, she winked at her reflection and smiled.

Rebecca resumed her date with Nick in short order.

Nick found no fault in Rebecca’s eating habits or outrageous appetite. Gnawing on the ribs, practically shoveling the potatoes into her mouth and talking while she chewed didn’t rough up Nick’s opinion of Rebecca.
Rebecca might have been a slob but she was a cute slob.

However, this specifically established his reservations concerning her stories about being thin and popular.

They skipped around the topics during conversing, nothing essentially profound, at least what was profound too them. Repairing cars - It being cool living next to the junk yard - The latest video games - the films of Roger Corman. ~ Rebecca listened with interest, occasionally bringing up The flea market she went to with her friends, - Her appreciation of expensive chocolate - Her opinion of low fat butter - How cotton made fabric agreed with her figure.

Rebecca felt all the more comfortable around Nick, he paid attention to what she said and gazed over her like she was still slim. He wasn’t all that terrible looking, though overweight but in a cute way.

Rebecca pulled up her T-shirt and scratched her pudgy belly, a whimsical smile planted on her face when noticing Nick observing her.

Patting her round, protruding stomach, Rebecca sugary remarked, “If this is bigger, you’re responsible.”

Nick replied with an absentminded smile, “We done here?”

“Well done!”, Rebecca giggled while tugging the T-shirt down over her belly.

Nick gestured to the waitress for the check and within minutes, they were back in his car.

Rebecca glassy eyed gaped at Nick, biting her lip while smiling.

She sensed a weird attraction to Nick but in her jumbled state of mind didn’t want too encourage anything she might later regret.

“I had a nice time”, Rebecca warbled, the bubbly airhead tone still intact, “But I’m spent, would you mind if we called it a night?”

Nick obliged Rebecca, “Sure, it’s cool. I understand. Could we um, do this again, sometime?”

“Definet…definitely!”, Rebecca ineptly answered back.

Reaching Miss Kent’s residence, Nick pulled his car up to the curb.
Rebecca fumbled with the seatbelt, Nick reached over and with one hand unfasten it.

She rotated her head toward Nick, her eyes twinkling, “My hero.”

Rebecca maneuvered her body sideways, her voluptuous knockers swaying in sync with the squishing of her bulging belly.

“Thank you for showing me a fine time”, Rebecca sweetly hummed.

Nick smiled, “My pleasure, Becky.”

Rebecca securely grabbed Nick’s arm and leaning in kissed his pudgy cheek.

A tremendous charge of sensual electricity bolted throughout Rebecca’s body and she released an aroused sigh.

Nick turned his face, their eyes meeting as Rebecca brought her lips to his.
Nick’s prowess in kissing was abysmal. Sloppy, wet and lacking intensity.
Rebecca pulled away, wiping her lips, she inched her face back to Nick.

“You ever kiss a girl before?”, Rebecca asked. 

Nick gestured that he hadn’t.

“Your kissing needs some practice, ol Becky will show you the ropes, don’t you worry about that!”

Rebecca then produced a peculiar squeal-sounding giggle.

Rebecca ran her hand over Nick’s stout belly, “Been fun but I got to go. Be seeing ya real soon.”

“Good night, Becky”, Nick smiled, “I had a nice time too.”

Rebecca exited Nick’s car in slow motion, her now genuinely large behind mildly jiggling.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 29, 2012)

*PART SIX*

Rebeccas pledge that she made at the pub too resume dieting and working out was an arduous challenge. Back when a model, Rebecca had the self-control and enthusiasm, as a housekeeper, it was an inconvenience and exhausting. 

During the next month every diet she attempted failed, resulting in an additional surge of weight. Likewise her forty-five minute exercise routine diminished too thirty, and then twenty until it altogether ceased.

Seeing that she was growing out of her clothes her new friend Emily dropped off some of her hand-me-downs but nothing fit. An economically priced plus size clothing store and a visit to a flea market was Rebeccas only option. The garments were a mixed bag of kitschy, inferior quality or matronly in style. Quite the opposite of what a professional model would wear.

Millie was still absent, all but an occasional letter to Nadia with a check.
Millies personal affairs, Nadia related to Rebecca, would keep her away a little longer.

Rebecca began to see Nick more often. The guy was a helpful diversion from her chores and, as she termed it, her white trash surroundings. However, Rebecca hadnt the hint that her state of mind and behavior was being absorbed into the status she despised.

Her feelings for Nick were moderately escalating, though they hadnt kissed since the night in the car. She now thought him cute and oddly charming in an uncultured type of way. Nick went all out for Rebecca and she found much comfort in the fact that he treated her in a superior manner compared to many of prestigious but self-absorbed men she used to date.

Exceptional to some degree was that whenever Rebecca found herself thinking of Nick, it ferociously aroused her appetite.

...............................

Rebecca had finished a satisfactory amount of housework and with the understanding that Nick was a short walk away, commissioned in some yard work, decided to surprise him with lunch.

Naturally Rebecca needed permission to leave the house so early in the afternoon.

Nadia gladly gave her approval provided Rebecca was back in time to make dinner and keep an eye on the children while she entertained some friends later in the evening.

Rebecca made a few cheese sandwiches and put them in a paper sack along with a small package of a generic brand of cookies. Discarding her apron, Rebecca grabbed the paper sack and made tracks to the door.

Nadias snickering brought Rebeccas uncoordinated gait to a halt.

Rebecca squinted, Something funny?

Nadia sighed and advanced over to Rebecca, You aint really seeing Nick dressed like that?

Nadia grabbed Rebecca by the arm, Lets fine-tune up your looks, give Nick something to brag about.

Once in Nadias room, she went through her wardrobe for something for Rebecca to wear.

I dont throw nuthn away, Ill find you something better, take off that dress.

Rebecca removed the bland housedress, Im just dropping off lunch, its no big deal.

Nadia laughed, No big deal! You planning on being a spinster? Show yourself off, remind him youre a lady.

Rebecca turned and faced Nadias mirror, the curvature of her portly belly and the expansion of her derriere authenticated the roundness of her figure. Rebecca was turning into a butterball.

Try this on, Nadia chirped, Then well fix your hair and put on makeup.

Rebecca crinkled her nose as looked over the items, You sure?

Nadia proudly smiled, I know what Im taking about.

Once Rebecca put on the garments Nadia selected, Nadia aided her in hair and makeup.

Rebeccas hair was tied in a ponytail that drew the hair away from her mildly chubby face that was heavily coated with cheap cosmetics while the skimpy attire didnt exactly suit her well-fed figure.

A flamboyant red colored tube top saturated with glitter and blue jean shorts. The top accented the size of her amply endowed bust and exposed much of her billowing belly.

The jeans emphasized the circular shape of her swollen posterior and obviously showed off her beefy thighs.

Rebecca wasnt specifically unhinged by the white trash quality of her appearance though she felt extremely fat.

Nadia had an answered for that as well. Nick knows youre a thick broad, you cant hide it, so flaunt it!

Rebecca cracked an optimistic grin, Suppose ya right, Miss Kent.

Nadia escorted Rebecca to the rickety screen door, Stop at the 7-11 before seeing Nick, get him a cola, hed appreciate it.

Rebecca giggled, Youre a big help, Miss Kent. Seems youre anxious for me and Nick too hit it off.

Nadia was meticulously honest, Nick is a such a wonderful young man, he deserves a sweetheart.

Rebeccas rubbery double chin stretched as she grinned.

Nick is swell, Ill tell ya that, rolling her eyes as she continued, Wouldnt exactly call him my sweetheart though.

Nadia pushed opened the screen door, Well Becky thats to be seen, youre a perfect match.

Rebecca shared her concern for Nick once Ms. Renault returned and she went back to Manhattan.

Dont want to break the poor saps heart, Rebecca told Nadia, a genuine sign her feelings for Nick were growing.

Dont worry about that none, Nadia answered as Rebecca strolled by her, adding once her housekeeper was out of ear shot, _You aint going anywhere soon._

...............................

Rebecca drew a substantial amount of attention when she ambled into the 7-11 in her skimpy outfit that revealed too much of her blubbery figure. Her sparsely covered boobs bouncing, most of her pudgy belly jutting over her shorts that also exposed her hefty thighs.

Rebecca seized a 2-liter of Coca Cola and then strutted by a couple of senior citizens.

Being poor is one thing, the old man told his significant other, Dressing like a tramp is another.

The old woman nodded, What ya expect from white trash, that girl is probably so dense, she doesnt know any better.

At the service counter stood the same young man who had ignored Rebecca months ago when she bought milk and candy. Rebecca pondered how he might react to her now.

The young man managed to check out Rebeccas impressively large knockers but nothing else registered. It was obvious the young man wasnt attracted to her, condescendingly speaking to her when conveying the price of the soft drink.

Paying for the cola, Rebecca exited the store and drove over to see Nick. Rebecca anticipated a better reception.

..............................

Nick was genuinely surprised by Rebeccas impromptu visit and couldnt keep his eyes off her. The lunch and cola was an extra treat. Rebecca could see by the look in Nicks eyes that he found her enticing despite her size. Unlike the guy at the 7-11.

Seductively Rebecca stood, though sucking in as much of her big gut as possible and tilted over just enough so that Nick could get an adequate peek at her buxom set of hooters.

Nick looked Rebecca up and down, You look dang gorgeous, babe. Wow, thats bout all I can say and keep it clean.

Rebecca replied with a girlie girl giggle, You say the sweetest things.

Been telling my ma all about you, Becky, he sugary smiled, She wants to me you.

You fer real?, Rebecca peeped.

Nick nodded, Yeah but I wouldnt dress like that when you meet her, shes very old fashion.

Rebecca adjusted the tube top that hardly contained her breasts, Dressed this way specially fer you, Ill pull out one of those dresses I got when I see your mom.

Nick began nibbling on a sandwich in a less than cultivated manner, Sure, um. You can dress like that any other time were together.


Rebecca grinned as Nick candidly inquired, Speaking of, I really would like to have another date, like before. You free tonight?

Rebecca explained she was looking over the children tonight but tomorrow night would be just fine providing she was done with the housework. Nick mentioned taking her back to that diner but Rebecca changed streams.

Shucks, Nick. You spending more money than reasonably on me. McDonalds would be cool.

Somehow the Golden Arches didnt seem like such a terrible place to eat any more. Fast food had become agreeable to the once elitist maiden, the menu utterly delicious.

Nick was game, Alright then, McDonalds it is!

They mingled for a short length of time, Nick giving Rebecca kudos on the sandwiches, Rebecca blushing, stating it was no big deal.

Later on in the evening once the children were in bed, Rebecca pondered over Nick while consuming baloney sandwiches and sour cream directly out of the container.

She gently massaged her round belly then squeezed the spongy tissue circling her navel region.

Rebeccas expression soured at first, not exactly content with her blossoming fat figure but then she smiled when Nick entered her mind. Around Nick, Rebecca didnt feel so much like a cow.

At least Nick recognizes me as a woman, Rebecca elatedly acknowledged while lapping away a vast amount of sour cream off a soup spoon. Maybe those cool guys I dated in Manhattan wouldnt think Im so special anymore but Nick does.

Rebecca nervously giggled while her eyes roamed over thunder thighs, overtly flabby in appearance and equipped with saddle bags. She was getting heavier, no doubt about it.

Rebecca lips converted into a ridiculously large grin when she visualized Nicks appearance. Somewhat handsome, clad in shoddy clothes, overweight, his stout belly pushing outward.

Maybe it was due too all the weight she put on or maybe it was the environment but her romantic ideals in a mate was shifting to a lesser level. Rebecca could no longer deny the fact, she found Nick appealing.

.............................

McDonalds wasnt very crowded that evening and while Nick went to order their meals, Rebecca found a place for them to sit. Rebecca thought she looked genuinely attractive despite still being uncomfortable about her size. Six months earlier she wouldnt have proceeded out of her apartment out of shame.

Her dark brown hair combed back, an array of cheap cosmetics covering her rounder, pretty face. An oversized, matronly styled blue top and black stretch slacks were her choice in garments. Originally she had tried on a halfway decent looking dress but felt self-conscious about how it emphasized the size of her swollen belly.

Rebeccas taste for fast food had ludicrously increased, stranger yet, the former model now considered McDonalds equal too many of the various 5-star restaurants where she once dined.

After McDonalds, the pair swung over to Waylons Pub for a few beers and then Nick drove Rebecca home.

They sat in Nicks car and chatted for a few minutes, basically concerning dinner at his home Saturday evening and about Rebecca meeting his ma. Rebecca volunteered to bring dessert, Nick stating that his ma had it covered.

My ma is such an amazing cook, I know youll enjoy the meal!, Nick bragged. 

Rebecca was absolutely anxious, Im looking forward to it.

Its getttttinnglate, Nick nervously stuttered, anticipating a good night kiss.

Rebecca impishly smiled and agreed, Yeah, I best be going in, tomorrow Im cleaning up the whole entire bathroom and than scrubbing the kitchen floor.

Rebecca inched her face toward Nicks and a long kiss ensued.

Rebecca didnt realize it but she exerted the very same sloppy, wet, inept style of kissing that Nick applied. Somehow in the mechanics of her mind, she sub-consciously lowered her aptitude in necking.

Rebecca half-smiled, after the kiss ceased, You are getting better at this?

Nick wasnt quite sure if she was being honest or just considerate.

Thanks, Becky, Nick remarked with a confused expression.

Rebecca opened the car door, glimpsing over his chubby belly as she exited.

Thanks for a real nice time, Nicky!, she chirped, then wobbly strolled toward Nadias home.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 29, 2012)

*PART SEVEN*

Rebecca was a little upset about the manner in which Nadias friend, Lynn, had clipped her hair.

If her face had remained diamond shaped, she might have been able to pull off the short pixie style hairdo. Not a chance now, especially since her facial appearance was all the more revealing her Eastern European ancestry. Of peasant stock, no doubt. Her dark brown mane, combed to the side depicted the overall chubby quality of her face. Puffy cheeks, the bridge of her nose somewhat thicker and a rather doughy double chin. Still undeniably cute though suggestive of a female that never refused second helpings.

Nadia calmed Rebecca down with the suggestion that she was overreacting and looked very pretty. The candy bar she presented to Rebecca aided the coaxing.

Makeup wasnt an option this time around, she and Nadia thought a natural look would make a better impression on Nicks ma.

Youre needing a girdle, Nadia good-humorously told Rebecca, thought with a hint of sarcasm added, Tuck away your vanity and get one.

Rebecca wiggled into the yellow and pink colored dress, Should of told me this before I bought the dress.

he garment was something of a lesser grade evening gown and without sleeves. Rebecca had purchased the dress on sale at a discount clothing shop.

The gown revealed a little too much of her ample cleavage and accentuated the size of her bulbous belly as well as the width of her hips. Nadia handed Rebecca a pink button down sweater, advising her that it would add a certain amount of modesty to her appearance. Rebecca did as she was told, though the sweater made her hips look all the more roomier.

Nick was on time, hard to believe for a guy who was always late, and escorted Rebecca to the home he shared with his mother.

Nervous?, Nick asked as he helped Rebecca fasten the safety belt.

Rebecca replied, A little.

Oddly enough, the young lady who used to have an overabundance of confidence, wasnt afraid to speak her mind and didnt care what others thought, was indeed nervous. Feeling somewhat shy on top of it.

Nicks home wasnt all that shoddy, at least compared to what Rebecca had imagined. A brown and gray building with flowers circling the estate.

Rebecca closely walked along side of Nick as they entered the rustic style home, holding onto the pumpkin pie she brought for dessert. Actually Nadia baked the pie, Rebecca was still thoroughly inept in the kitchen.

Nicks mom promptly greeted them, Hey! So youre the beautiful young lady whose been spending time with Nick.

Rebecca tilted her head and blushed, Yeah.Nice to meet you.

Positively nice to meet you too!, Nicks ma bellowed.

Clovis Wasloski stood about an inch taller than Rebecca and outweighed her by a hundred pounds.

Gray hair, glasses perched over her pleasant face, attired in a traditional housedress, pulsating blue in color with white polka dots. An uncomplicated yet jovial timbre too her voice.

Mrs. Wasloski gently removed the pie from Rebeccas hand, I must say, when Nick told me how gorgeous you were, I thought he was exaggerating but I can see now, he duly described you well.

Rebecca amicably gazed over Mrs. Wasloski, Thank you, maam, I appreciate your kindness.

Whose being kind?, Mrs. Wasloski giggled, I was being honest, and you can call me, Clovis.

Rebecca politely agreed.

Now Becky, make yourself comfortable and Ill have dinner ready in a jip, Clovis cheerfully disclosed,  I made pork roast with all the trimmings! Hope you brought your appetite!

A hillbilly twang echoed through Rebeccas bubbly voice, Dont you worry about that!

Throughout dinner Rebecca ate a reserved rate, small portions but plenty of extra helpings. It was most probably the final shred of any resemblance to Rebeccas former identity where appropriate etiquette was the standard rigmarole in her toffee-nosed world.

Clovis dictated the conversation during dinner, not overbearing but in a hospitable manner.

Nick told me youre a housekeeper and a crackerjack fine one at that, Clovis caringly noted.

Rebecca couldnt possibly relate the fact that she was actually a fashion model, basically shanghaied into domestic servitude. Thus she reinvented the truth.

Im sort of an apprentice maid but I like it, its a fabulous career, just right for me.

Rebecca momentarily froze. Somehow she felt as if she wasnt essentially lying but admitting the truth.

Clovis brought Rebecca out of the clouds. Thats a marvelous occupation, dear. A woman should be proficient in housework and such things.

Rebecca acknowledged Clovis with a passive smile, then reached for the mashed potatoes and gravy.

After dinner, Clovis served the pumpkin pie that Rebecca brought for dessert.
Rebecca consumed most of it and with ice cream on the side.

I admire a girl who aint ashamed of her appetite, Clovis conveyed to Rebecca with a hearty chuckle.

Rebecca blushed, Clovis tapping her own big belly, establishing they have much in common.

Clovis excused herself so Nick could have some alone time with Rebecca but before settling down in the living room to watch TV, Rebecca needed to use the bathroom.

Once in the bathroom, Rebecca discovered that Clovis had one item that Nadia went without. A scale.

Rebecca was more than a little curious about the weight she put on ever since becoming a member of this pedestrian lifestyle and becoming a slob.

Rebecca removed her plastic red flip-flops and boarded the scale.

Holding back her cushy big belly with both hands, she awkwardly sighed.

Ohhhhh!, Rebecca quietly peeped as the arrow pointed to 209-pounds!

Rebecca suddenly realized how much her once trim figure had significantly inflated, bustling beyond chubby, she now considered herself officially fat.

Her face jolted upward unto the direction of the mirror.

Scrutinizing her facial features, Rebecca detected from memory how much she had changed. The exquisite attributes of her cover girl beauty replaced by a docile, bloated facial appearance. Rebecca felt radically inferior, dumpy and unattractive.

Rebecca observed how the dress contoured to the slope of her big belly and taking a step back, swayed sideways. The sight of her large stomach and amply proportioned hindquarters caused Rebecca to whimper, Ive become a big fat hog.

Trudging into the living room, Rebecca took a seat next to Nick on the sofa, he obviously noticed that something had alarmed her and asked. Something the matter?

Rebeccas voice was abnormally callused, I used to be so beautiful.

Nick hadnt a clue about what prompted this comment, his query was met with Rebecca admitting, I gained so much weight since I started working for Miss. Kent, I look like a totally different person.

Nick was privy to the amount of weight Rebecca had put on since they first met, though without the knowledge she used to be absolutely slim. 

Nah, you havent gained that much, Nick politely exaggerated the fact, And even the weight you put on, doesnt hurt your llooks none. ?You're a beauty.

Youre very sweet, Nick but lets be honest, Ive gotten really fat.

Nick inched closer to Rebecca and gently took her by the hand, Becky, you look just fine to me.

Rebecca gulped a mouthful of air as Nick led their intermingled hands against his belly.

Her eyes firmly locked unto his large gut, she edged herself even closer to Nick and released her grip and slowly began massaging his belly.

Nick wasnt the usual type that enticed her attention but she felt unmistakably attracted to him.

Rebecca paused from the massage to unbutton Nicks flannel shirt. Once the shirt was unbuttoned, Rebecca hiked up his T-shirt and with her fingers, steadily inspected all his stout belly. Nick released a relaxed sigh just before Rebecca brought her lips to his.

Rebeccas hand circled his pudgy gut while the kissing continued. Pausing briefly to catch her breath, the kissing ensued as her hand latched unto the biggest portion of his belly. Rebecca was outrageously switched on by Nick, a guy she wouldnt have noticed months ago.

Romantic, yes, proficient, not really. Nicks inexperience in necking was to be expected but the once amorous siren plodded with her lips as a rookie.

Rebecca withdrew her lips and playfully grabbed his belly with both hands before jiggling it.

Entirely aroused, she pressed her fingers into the flabby tissue, proceeding to French kiss his navel. Nick ran his fingers though Rebeccas hair, This is so cool!

Rebecca didnt care if Nick was a dork. The chubby handyman sincerely liked her, was thoroughly sweet and respected her feelings. And especially, though she had become unquestionably fat, found her attractive.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 29, 2012)

*PART EIGHT*

Rebecca ran through the details with Nadia over breakfast, everything from Nicks ma being especially sweet, the lavish dinner she prepared and then about her make out session with Nick.

Nadia was somewhat disappointed that things didnt advance further than kissing and Rebecca sucking on Nicks navel.

Rebecca slovenly consumed a hearty helping of some kind of generic cheesecake, I had no idea sparks would fly and anyway, Nickys ma was upstairs.

Nadia sipped her coffee, At least you got some action, though sounds like you were a tad too shy for your own advantage.

Rebecca blinked, Im shy? Nicks the shy one!

Rebecca gobbled up a generous forkful then admitted, Maybe I was a bit shy and everything coz Im embarrassed about being this fat. Do you know Im over 200-pounds!

Makes no difference, Becky, Nadia adamantly replied, Nick aint the type to mind you being fat.

Rebecca grunted a low pitched sigh, I know that.

Rebecca continued devouring the cheesecake in a sloppy manner as Nadia told her, Its bout time you stop being shy and initiate some attention, its just natural.

Rebecca briefly paused from her meal, Aint like I wasnt turned on by Nick, I surely was. If his ma wasnt at home, who knows what might happened.

Nadia leaned back, Hush Becky, let me think!

While Nadia thought things through, Rebecca finished the cheesecake and then vacated her seat and ambled toward the fridge.

The previous nights activities had a gluttonous effect on Rebeccas appetite and she looked through the fridge for comfort. Gnawing first on an uncooked hot dog, Rebecca finally settled on a few slices of leftover pizza.

Making yummy sounds while she fed, her fingers spread over her blubbery big belly.

Rebecca shut the fridges door with her luxuriously large behind, her big thighs quivering in motion as she returned to her seat with the pizza.

This is what well do, Nadia told Rebecca. Next Friday Ill take the kids to see my aunt over in New Jersey, well visit the entire weekend. Youll make Nick a nice dinner and have a big ol romantic evening.

Rebecca warbled as she chewed, I guess that would work, sure.

*FRIDAY EVENING*

Rebecca convinced herself for this to work, she had to forgo the reality she was ever a model. How else could she feel comfortable enough about her surprisingly tubby figure?

For the entire weekend, Rebecca would imagine herself a genuine product of this second class environment. Not that anyone who hadnt known the previous version of Rebecca Muller would think any different.

She was now Becky Miller, an ordinary female from an impoverished background, a career housekeeper and naturally overweight.

Rebecca spared her face the usual tacky amount of makeup, opting for simple eyeliner and lipstick. Her brown mane, shorter then she could appreciate, was adequately styled, poofed up with her bangs curled. 

Considering the fact Rebecca had gained a tremendous amount of weight and that her face was pudgier than ever, she thought her appearance was somewhat charming.

The washed out pink T-shirt couldnt camouflage the size of her portly belly, likewise exposing the rolls that circled her spacious waist. Blue cutoff shorts completed her attire, reminisced of Daisy Duke but with a much larger behind and thicker thighs.

Rebecca had no uncertainties about the garments, presuming if she was a bona fide member of this shoddy village, this is exactly how she would dress.

Beans, hot dogs and apple pie slices were on tap for dinner and there was beer in the fridge.

Nick showed up late but did spruce up his appearance before seeing Rebecca.

Rebecca hesitated but kissed Nick as she welcomed him in.

Rebecca strolled over to the fridge, Ill fetch ya a beer, take a seat at the table, dinner be ready soon enough!

Nick pulled out a chair, moving it back a few inches to give his belly room, You look eye catching dazzling, Becky, wow.

Rebecca opened the can before handing it to Nick, You say the sweetest things, anyone ever tell you that?

Nick shrugged his shoulders, sipping the beer, he placed a small paper bag on the table.

Brought ya some chocolates coz I know you like em, Nick gaily smiled.

Rebecca opened the bag and looked over a Snickers bar and a pair of Dove milk chocolate candy bars, Whoa, my favorites.

Rebecca playfully patted Nick on his jaw, Thank you kindly, Nicky!

Her hand then skimmed over his huge belly and she sighed. She longingly gazed into his eyes and then shared an excessively elongated kiss.

Rebeccas fingers inspected the girth of Nicks stomach, a tingling sensation engulfing her entire body.

Breaking away, Rebecca adjusted her T-shirt, Ill get the food, be prepared for later.

And with that, Rebecca winked.

Nick appreciated the meal, Rebecca enjoyed it as well, as portrayed by the sloppy style in which she devoured the food.

Rebecca ignored refinement and social decorum, realizing those traits were shuffled away back in Manhattan. This was the manner in which Becky normally fed, and she couldnt have felt more comfortable.

Rebecca had finished her meal and volunteered to retrieve a couple of beers out of the fridge. Upon opening the beer for Nick, she placed it on the table, she subsequently opened her beer and after a swig, informed Nick, Be waiting on the sofa, join me when youre done.

Nick nodded, his eyes absorbing the distinct chubbiness of Rebeccas figure as she advanced forward. Her hefty posterior profusely swaying, in sync with the wobbly motion of her big thighs.

Nick speedily devoured the final hot dog on his plate, along with the remaining beans.

Rebecca slugged a bolting gulp of the bitter beverage, her cheeks distending to their fullest capacity as she impishly grinned at Nick waddling toward her.

Eat your fill?, she asked in a hillbilly drone, unaware of the mechanics that had infiltrated her once uppity voice. The uneducated drawl was becoming far more natural than Rebecca realized.

Nick sat down on the sofa, a few inches away from Rebecca, Yeah, liked it a lot to,o but what about the apple pie?

Rebecca fluttered her eyes, If sugar is what you want, babe, Ill indulge ya.

Rebecca leaned over, placing her hand over Nicks belly, she enthusiastically kissed him.

Nick nervously squeaked as Rebecca slithered her breasts against his chest, her hands latching onto his bulging waist. The smooching was of a rookie style, continuing for a solid 10-minutes until Rebecca needed to catch her breath.

Rebecca exhaled before standing, slovenly guzzling her beer, she then proceeded to get undressed. Rebecca felt a tinge uncomfortable about exposing her tubby figure but realized her contemporary status excused her from looking like a model.

Nick gazed over the naked Rebecca as she glided her hand over the slope of her bulbous belly.

Theres so much of me to love, She purred in a bimbo-ish tone, Think you can handle it, Nicky?

Nicks eye widen and he slowly nodded as Rebecca advanced toward him.
Rebecca emitted a mischievous giggled as she brought her boobs to Nicks face. Favoring Nick with a lap dance, Rebecca exerted her womanly charms.

Nick was quite unfamiliar with romantic encounters, it took him a while too get with the program. However, the novelty of being with a woman brought out Nicks natural ability.

...................


The bed shook as Nick rolled out unto his feet, stirring the mesmerized Rebecca into full consciousness. Pivoting with her arm cushioning her head, Rebecca passively inquired where Nick might be running off too.

The ragged sheet hardly containing her fuller figure, contouring to the roundness of her fat belly, exemplifying the plumpness of her upper thighs.

Got things to do tomorrow, Nick bluntly replied as he dressed.

Rebecca questioned with an awkward whine, Cant ya stay the night?

Nick scratched the back of his head, That would be cool, babe, but I need to get over to the junk yard as early as I can.

Nick wobbled to the stairs at a leisurely pace, Think I can have a couple of those apple pie squares?

Rebecca felt obliged, as if it was her duty to wait on Nick, Ill get em for ya.

Rebecca tumbled off the mattress and garbed herself in a T-shirt and spandex panties before joining Nick in a journey to the kitchen.

Most of her huge tummy protruded over the waistband, roving like waves over the ocean, the fabric stretching over her bellys chubby lower section, and her roomy posterior erratically swaying from side to side.

Rebecca obliged Nick with the apple pie slices, entertaining her appetite as well.

Rebecca gluttonously devoured her first slice, though nibbled on the next.

Wish you could stay the whole night, Rebecca told Nick while chewing, Id like that.

Nick contentedly grinned as he gazed over Rebecca, her swollen cheeks exceeding their inflated limit while she chewed.

The T-shirt hardly containing her girth, the fabric straining over her well-developed breasts while revealing a small portion of her big belly that extended over her panties.

Nick strolled over to Rebecca, What if I come by later, Ill bring McDonalds.

Rebecca tilted her head, finishing that slice of pie, she opted for another, Yes, I would like that, very much.

Nick laid his hand over Rebeccas belly, Keep eating like this, Becky, and youll have a belly as big as mine is.

Rebecca giggled, You say that like its a bad thing.

Nick inched his face closer to Rebecca, she paused from snacking long enough for him to kiss her.

Ill get us some more beer, Rebecca related to Nick, And um, dress up real fancy for ya.

Dont bother, Nick replied as he gently rubbed her belly, You look cute as is.

Rebecca impulsively grinned. Sidestepping the vast amount of accolades she received when a model as though they never existed, Rebecca felt immensely flattered.

I do?, Rebeccas nose crinkling with the reply.

Rebecca couldnt have looked more natural to her surroundings, her elegance and class stripped away. Another moment of affection occurred and then Nick made his exit.

Rebecca grabbed the remaining apple pie slices and wandered back to bed.


----------



## Matt L. (May 2, 2012)

*PART NINE*

During the next couple of months, Rebecca’s romantic rendezvous’ with Nick progressed into an authentic relationship.

Rebecca was a steady companion, visiting quite often at his home and arranging their dates whenever it best suited his schedule. Furthermore, Rebecca began keeping Nick&#8216;s ma company and while a budding friendship was in the mix, she volunteered her services in doing the wash and other basic chores.

Whether it was consciously or sub-consciously, Rebecca’s temperament was becoming all the more docile and unobtrusive.

At Nadia’s home, Rebecca brilliantly exemplified the role of domestic servant as if it was an appropriate prescribed career. Not that Rebecca had totally given up on ever returning to the fashion biz but for the moment, it was obviously out of the question.

Her high caloric diet and undisciplined eating habits added additional pounds to her already fatten figure, mainly in her face and belly. Her facial features were now starting to exhibit the distinctive characteristics of her Eastern European - peasant stock ancestry, her hourglass variety of figure replaced by an indisputable apple shape.

Rebecca was in Nadia’s yard hanging the wash. Her brown mane uncombed, clothed in a sleeveless T-shirt of a vivid orange hue and natty silver colored sweatpants. Her boobs had escalated in growth, though lacking their once spectacular firmness, dipped somewhat downward, equivalent too the cushy texture of her huge belly and swollen posterior. The sweatpants uncompromisingly depicted the substantial spread of her hips and the extra padding of fat that coated her thick thighs.

Rebecca’s face had become significantly chubbier. Her exquisite features concealed behind pudgy cheeks and a doughy second chin, suggestive of a young woman who had always been heavy.

Nadia calmly walked toward Rebecca. Rebecca could tell by Nadia’s smooth gait and smug expression, something was up.

“What is it?”, asked Rebecca, thinking she forgot about some chore or managed to foul something up.

Nadia paused directly in front of Rebecca, an arrogant smirk upon her face.

“Becky, I just got off the phone with Millie. She wants to see you.”

Rebecca’s jaw dropped, her hand nervously canvassing her rotund belly. “Ms. Renault is going to fetch me!”

Nadia walked around Rebecca, lending a hand with the damp clothes.

“Not exactly. Millie is over at that fancy resort, you have an appointment to see her tomorrow at noon.”

Rebecca’s perplexed expression added dimples too her pudgy cheeks, “An appointment? What’s going on?”

Nadia shrugged her shoulders, “Wouldn’t know, Becky. But it’s clear you’ll be back working for Millie.”

“Don’t count on it”, Rebecca replied, “I have a ton of things too do once I get back to the city.”

Nadia extended her hand over Rebecca’s soft upper arm, “Whatever happens, Becky, I hope you’ll think of me as your friend.”

Rebecca grinned, “That’s right nice of you, Ms. Kent.”

Nadia resumed hanging the clothes, “Call me Nadia, alright. And I’ll tell ya what. Let’s hurry up with the clothes and order a pizza. Sort of a celebration.”

Rebecca giggled, “Sure! But what kind of celebration you talking about?”

Nadia candidly replied, “Your training in being a maid. You graduated!”

Rebecca obliged Nadia with a pleasant smile but her thoughts were opposed to the idea. _“I’m no career maid, not likely.”_
………………………………......................

The next day Rebecca was set to see Millie over at the resort.

A dash of cosmetics amplified Rebecca’s cute features though her shorten mane accented the roundness of her face, the chubby quality likewise evident. Nadia loaned Rebecca a suitable dress, fashionable once removed, it was a peach colored with short sleeves. Something a housewife would wear for a trip to the supermarket.

Nadia handed Rebecca the keys to her car and wished her the best.

The resort was of the exclusive variety that Rebecca once lounged when a professional model. Lavish and top shelf all the way.

Once inside, Rebecca asked the young lady at the front desk to ring for Ms. Renault.

The young lady was meticulously slim with delicate features and long blond hair. Rebecca hated her.

“Yes, Mildred Renault. She’s the housekeeping manager. What’s your name, ma’am?”

Rebecca was swiftly agitated. Ma’am, she called her. Rebecca was seemingly the same age as this thin tart.

“Rebecca Mull….Rebecca Miller”, she answered, holding back the bitterness.

The young lady glanced over the computer screen.

“Ah yes! Rebecca Miller.”

The young lady then glimpsed over Rebecca before turning back to the screen.

“This is odd. Usually human resources handles interviews but you’re scheduled to see Ms. Renault about a position on the staff. Have you worked for Millie before?”

Rebecca acidly replied, “No.”

In a cheerful tone, the receptionist told Rebecca, “Well now, Millie’s office is straight down the hall.”

Rebecca didn’t even bother to reply and hurriedly jaunted down the hall.

A sign on the door read;

MILDERD RENAULT
ENVIROMENTAL SERVICES MANAGER

Rebecca sashayed through the door and was greeted by Millie’s secretary, another athletic looking young lady with short brown hair and stylishly attired.

She smiled at Rebecca.

“Miss Miller. Right on time. Please go right in, Millie’s been expecting you.”

Rebecca entered Millie’s inner office and there behind a large desk sat Millie.

A vastly improved version of her former maid.

Millie’s brown mane was manufactured into a trendy bob hairstyle while her slender figure was attired in a turquoise colored blazer and matching skirt.

Rebecca gaped at Millie, unable to register a logical thought.

Millie stood up and walked around her desk, favoring Rebecca with a better view of her slimmed down figure.

“You…..you got skinny!”, Rebecca snapped.

Millie condescendingly chimed, “Yes, I have.”

Rebecca felt weirdly uncomfortable, her former plump maid now had the superior figure.

Rebecca nervously blathered, “You lost weight, have a very cool career, I guess you ain’t working for me no more.”

Millie subtly grinned. Not only had her once slim employer fattened but she sounded like an authentic hillbilly, her vocabulary likewise had deteriorated.

Millie sat down at her desk and invited Rebecca to take a seat.

Rebecca sat down, her bulging belly spreading over her lap. “I should be real angry at you coz of how long you kept me cooped up at Nadia’s but I’m just so delighted in seeing you.”

Millie nodded, Rebecca continued, “Say, maybe you expect me to stay here awhile so I kin lose the weight and go back to New York.”

Millie smirked, “You&#8216;ve put on more weight than I even anticipated, I hardly recognize you.”

Rebecca didn’t want to rock the boat, thinking it would be to her benefit too get along with Millie since this resort was the ideal spot for her to shed the pounds.

“Yeah, I have an uncontrolled…uncontrollable appetite, seems I&#8216;ve gotten used to eating lots of fattening food. But that’s all behind me now, I’ll lose the weight here and then….”

Millie interrupted Rebecca, “I’m afraid there’s a misunderstanding. I didn’t send for you as a guest, I’m giving you an opportunity to work at the resort.”

Rebecca squinted at Millie, a numbing effect disrupting her cognitive thought, “You…want me to work here? But I ain’t no real maid.”

Millie took pleasure in elucidating the facts.

“Since your appearance isn’t so spectacular anymore, it’s time you decide on another career.”

Rebecca retaliated the best she could, “Don’t be talking at me like that, I’m still wealthy and I ain’t going to stay fat.”

Millie haughtily snickered, “Going through the details is a waste of time but I can vouch, you don’t have a dime to your name. Furthermore, since there aren&#8216;t many prospects out there for fat white trash chicks, housekeeping would make a suitable career.”

Millie handed Rebecca a large envelope, “Take a look at this, Becky.”

Rebecca opened the envelope, along with an I.D. card there was a handful of official documents.

Rebecca nasally sighed while reviewing the documents, “This isn’t real, it’s all made up_.”

Millie nonchalantly explained, “Nobody presumes your former life away from Manhattan ever existed. You’re Rebecca Miller, brought up in an underprivileged community, living in squalor and content in your commonplace lifestyle. A high school drop without any important accomplishments other than being a well-trained domestic servant.”

“You can’t hold me back”, Rebecca squawked.

“I already have, Becky”, Millie pretentiously smiled, “Nobody would even think you were once a successful fashion model, slim and elegant and with all the perks. Even your affluent friends wouldn’t recognize you as anything but a stupid fat housekeeper.”

Rebecca blinked, releasing a disgruntled sigh. “I’ll lose the weight and then_.”

Millie spoke over Rebecca, “You lack discipline and self-control, dieting is no longer consistent with your behavior. You’re fat and will remain fat. In all probability, you’ll get fatter.”

Rebecca’s expression soured and she all but agreed with Millie’s verdict. “You did this to me, it’s all your fault.”

Millie patronizingly replied, “Now Becky, don’t be too angry. From the looks of you, I’d say you’re getting used to your new status. Before you know it, being overweight and residing in poverty won’t be such a big deal. Kind of like you’ve always been a typical white trash gal.”

Rebecca broke eye-contact, puffing up her cheeks, she quietly exhaled.

“Now Becky, I have a part time housekeeping position available. Are you interested?”

Rebecca sluggishly nodded, “No…but do I really have a choice_.”

Millie interrupted Rebecca, “I’ll send for Cheri, she’ll carry on with the business of your employment.”

Once Millie had her secretary contact Cheri, she put a new spin on her relationship with Rebecca.

“I used to work for you, Becky. Now it’s reverse, you’re working for me and I have a few rules.”

Rebecca gawkily gazed over at Millie while she continued. "You are to always address me as Ms. Renault, you are never to speak to me unless I speak to you first. Understand?”

Rebecca nodded, “Yeah, I understand….”


----------



## Matt L. (May 3, 2012)

*PART TEN*

Rebeccas employment at the resort was quite taxing at first. She felt very uncomfortable waiting on the affluent class of patrons now that she was no longer a member of their elitist status. She was quite aware that many of them regarded her as inferior, especially in the manner in which they dismissively spoke to her. 

Rebeccas position was part-time, Monday and Tuesday afternoons and Friday and Saturday evenings. Rebecca did manage to make a few new friends, simple gals just like her and likewise, career housekeepers.

Within a decent amount of time, Rebeccas disposition improved and though she longed for her former identify and celebrity status, achieved a better perceptive of her new role as a disadvantaged member of society.

Rebecca eventually moved in with Nick and his ma, remained friends with Nadia and naturally acquired a much more docile personality as she continued to pile on the pounds.

.....................................

*FIVE YEARS LATER*

Joanne Limeway, the housekeeping coordinator, sat front and center in Millies office as they rehashed the daily protocol. A plain looking woman, short auburn hair and beanpole thin, she jotted down notes as Millie ran through the details.

Recently married, Millie couldnt have looked more physically fit and she applied her authoritative attitude without restraint.

The banquet room needs to be spruced up. The tables cleaned, floor mopped and the interior carpet vacuumed, Millie conveyed.

Joanne shook her head, Yes maam, Ill have Becky take care of it.

Millie cracked an eye brow, Beckys back from maternity leave?

Oh yeah, since last week, Joanne monotonously disclosed, This week shes on spa duty, Ill assign her to suite cleaning next month.

Millie eased back in her big comfortable leather chair, Very well, have her tidy up the banquet room and later on, have her come to my office and dust the furniture and vacuum.

Yes maam, Joanne agreed with a coarse expression.

Millie recognized Joannes polluted gape and inquired, You dont approve of Becky?

Joanne cleared her throat, holding the notebook close to her body.

I cant disapprove of her work, shes a satisfactory housekeeper but other than that_.

Joanne leaned in toward Millie and heatedly vented her criticism, Becky has two children and hasnt yet committed herself to marrying the guy. Shes totally white trash.

Millie sardonically grinned, Well said and duly noted.

Ill personally see that she takes care of everything you have directed, Joanne casually told Millie.

I imagine Beckys still as big as a house?, Millie questioned.

Joanne giggled, Well yeah! Shes a regular blimp.

.........................

Riana Romaine had just stepped out of the shower located in the spas spacious locker room.

Spectacular in appearance from her appealing features to her curvaceous figure.

Riana eliminated the dampness from her shimmering blondish-brown mane with the use of a towel, pivoting into the direction of the overweight housekeeper who was attending to the sinks, she politely asked for an extra towel.

Yes miss, right away, Rebecca replied, the unsophisticated twang of her voice sounding completely genuine.

Rebecca paused from her task and wobbled over to the cabinet and removed a couple of towels.

Rebecca silently handed Riana the towels and wandered back to the sinks.

Thank you, maam, Riana cordially smiled.

Rebecca passively replied, Youre welcome.

Riana proceeded to dry herself off, sporadically glancing over Rebecca.

Rebeccas dark brown hair had somewhat faded to an almost brunette hue, manufactured in a messy bun hairstyle, roving curls flowing over her forehead.

Riana felt a little bit awkward standing within range of Rebecca, ontemplating in depth how awful it was being that heavy. Shes probably been overweight her entire life, never wore fashionable clothes or received much attention from decent men.

Rebeccas facial appearance had significantly fattened, bringing into prominence her European - peasant stock ancestry. Bloated cheeks, a rather bulbous nose and a plump second chin, a third in the earliest stage of development. Reasonably cute but average in category.

Riana began dressing as Rebecca cleaned the mirrors.

Rebecca moved in slow motion, her big upper arms jiggling while in the process of cleansing the mirrors.

Riana slipped on her pastel pink T-shirt, the fabric contouring too the shape of her well developed breasts and smoothing out over her flat tummy, all the while surmising Rebeccas paltry existence.

She more than likely didnt have the advantage of a formal education, lived in poverty all her life. Its obvious why shes employed as a servant. What else could she possibly do?

Rebeccas black uniform was an extremely tight fit, most of the pregnancy pounds failing too abandon her butterball figure.

Rebeccas breasts had enlarged too a 42-D, the fatty tissue causing her big knockers to marginally wilt while her distinctively round belly had become enormous. Her pudgy waist was equipped with rolls, the largest one extending over her sprawling wide hips.

Riana wiggled into her black shorts that accommodated her shapely rear and lean thighs, still pondering over Rebeccas circumstance.

She has the look of a habitual overeater, its doubtful dieting ever entered her mind.

Rebeccas humongous derriere was just as round as her belly, propelling outward and of a squishy consistency while her jumbo thighs were just as flabby.

Riana put on her expensive sneakers and strolled over to Rebecca.

In a warm, friendly manner Riana smiled, Pardon me, maam, whats your name?

Rebecca swayed toward Riana in a clumsily motion, compliantly replying, Im Becky.

Riana pushed away her wandering mane, Thats a sweet name, Im Riana.

Rebecca no longer felt as envious being around females who were just as physically attractive as she used too be but still felt inferior due to her colossal girth. Likewise, her docile personality had erased her arrogance and confidence.

Kin I do something fer ya?, Rebecca softly asked.

No, everything is peachy!, Riana enthusiastically chirped, I just want to commend you on the fine work.

Rebeccas startled expression vanquished as she blushed, rarely did she ever receive compliments.

Thats right kind of you, Miss Riana, I appreciate it a lot.

Riana walked over to her locker, I have to catch up with my friends_.

Riana grabbed her purse and returned to Rebecca.

Digging into her purse, Riana pulled out a ten dollar bill, Heres something for all the effort.

Rebecca blinked, smiling while accepting the money, This isnt really necessary but thank you.

You deserve it, Becky, Riana confidently told Rebecca.

Just as Riana strolled out of the locker room, Joanne entered.

The supervisor gazed over Rebecca like she was a social misfit.

No greeting or courteous small talk, Joanna bluntly commanded Rebecca, Once youve finished here, youre to clean the banquet room and then tidy up the directors office.

Rebeccas pulpy double chin expanded as she nodded, Yes maam.

Joanne sourly gaped over Rebecca, her eyes focusing on her expansive belly, Do yourself a favor and buy a new uniform. Theres too much of you squeezed into that one.

Rebecca shook her head in agreement.

_Why not just call me a cow?,_ Rebecca thought to herself.

Joanne exited the locker room without another word said and Rebecca went back to work.


----------



## Matt L. (May 4, 2012)

Rebecca cleaned up the banquet room, the regular routine of wiping down the tables, mopping the floor and vacuuming the lengthy carpet. Once completed, she wandered over to the employee cafeteria for a bite of lunch. This included slices of cheap pizza and pudding. 

While entertaining her appetite, Rebecca mingled a short while with her new friends. A couple of other housekeepers and a waitress. All similar in character and means in terms of Rebecca’s overhauled lifestyle.

The topics discussed were typical for ordinary - socially anonymous - females.

Trivial fluff but important to them.

“I heard the supermarket is having a sale on hamburger” - “That lady in room 402 is a royal pain” - “I have a ton of laundry waiting for me when I get home” - “That new guy whose doing the lawn is kinda of cute.”

After lunch, Rebecca hurried on to Millie’s office but not before visiting the vending machine for a candy bar.

Once arriving, Rebecca dusted the furniture and then began vacuuming the carpet.

It was then that Millie walked in, “Don’t forget too move the furniture and tidy up my wash room while you’re at it.”

“Yes ma’am”, Rebecca replied.

Millie shuffled a few papers on her desk, “I’ll be away from my office for twenty minutes, make sure you’re finished and gone by then!”

Rebecca squinted at Millie, “Excuse me, Millie but why you being so mean to me?”

Millie turned around, posing arrogantly with her hands over her hips, she patiently listened to Rebecca.

“Yeah, you’re successful and lost weight and everything but you needn’t be treating me so rude. Like you don’t remember me when I was a model and you worked for me.”

Millie smirked, “Perhaps I should inform you that I have erased that memory, Becky. I’ve never known you to be slim or elegant. Like everyone else, I recognize you as an overweight, white trash gal. Uneducated and completely content in your mundane, underachieving position.”

Rebecca released a dejected sigh.

“Just be out of my office by the time I get back”, Millie sternly told her.

Rebecca went back to business cleaning the bathroom and vacuuming the office, thinking, _“Maybe it would do me well too erase my memory too.”_

...............................

Later that evening, Rebecca returned home and Nick’s ma, as usual, was preparing dinner.

Rebecca on occasion would make dinner but it was usually something from out of the can or fried baloney sandwiches or hot dogs.

“Supper be ready soon! Fried chicken and mashed potatoes!”, Clovis chimed.

Rebecca&#8216;s outrageous appetite didn&#8216;t seem so abnormal anymore, as if she had always been an overeater.

Clovis overheard Rebecca’s stomach emit a low gurgle, “Glad my cooking pleases you, Becky.”

Rebecca removed a beer out of the fridge, “Smells yummy, and we both know how I can eat!”

After sipping her beer, Rebecca ventured into the babies room, both of her children were asleep.

She then wobbled back into the kitchen, Clovis informing Rebecca, “Your ol’ man is napping, why not tell him dinner be on the table shortly.”

Rebecca nodded, “Yeah, anyway, I wanna get out of tis uniform.”

Rebecca enjoyed another swig of beer and ambled to the bedroom, her big ass swaying from side to side.

Since Rebecca was pulling in a steady paycheck and with government assistance in terms of food stamps, Nick didn’t work so often anymore. Nick sporadically repaired cars for cash but rarely exercised his handyman trade.

Their bedroom, unlike the rest of the house which Clovis and Rebecca kept meticulously clean, was a certifiable mess. Clothes scattered everywhere, empty beer cans and pizza boxes with bowls and dishes littering the room. 

Nick was snoring like the blazes, belly upward in bed, hardly covered by the threadbare polka dot blanket. Rebecca smiled, finding him all out cute, and stirred him into consciousness by patting his large belly.

As their relationship developed, Nick took on the domineering role while Rebecca conceded to a passive demeanor. 

“Bring me a beer”, Nick softly warbled as he slithered his hefty body upward against the head board.

Rebecca compiled, dutifully obeying without objection. “Right away, honey.”

A few minutes later Rebecca handed Nick his suds, which she naturally opened.

“Ma says dinner will be ready shortly”, Rebecca hummed.

Nick engaged in a long sip of his brew, “Yeah, that’s fine, babe.”

Rebecca sighed as she unzipped her uniform.

Nick gazed over at Rebecca and giggled, “There&#8216;s a little too much of you too fit into that uniform, you might wanna get another.”

Rebecca laughed, “You noticing too!”

The uniform dropped to her feet and Nick waved her over.

Rebecca’s third world variety of bra inadequately housed her huge melons that drifted downward, the slope of her blubbery belly paused at the waistband of her panties, the remaining portion bloating outward while the cotton fabric accentuated the absolute roundness of her enormous stomach. Her humongous posterior was similar in proportion too her belly while her tree trunk size thighs quivered in a surplus of flab.

Nick sipped his beer and then scratched his head before tucking his fingers into her shabby panties and pulled her into his space for a brief kiss. His free hand coping a feel of her impressively large yet genuinely soft knockers.

“Wanna go out tonight?”, Nick smiled, “Have a few beers at Waylon’s and then_.” Nick winked, suggesting a romantic endeavor afterward.

Rebecca sat on the edge of the bed, her weight causing the mattress to slant.

“Why sure, Nicky. Love to.”

Rebecca’s opinion of Waylon’s Pub had drastically changed since being shanghaied into this white trash environment. Original she thought it was an armpit but now she found it an extraordinary cool place for some fun nightlife. Even the patrons whom she once regarded as socially inferior dregs now seemed like decent people who shared the very same economically deprived lifestyle and behavioral traits she now exhibited.

“If Waylon’s had a wet T-shirt contest”, Nick told Rebecca as he gently squeezed her boob, “You’d win fer sure!”

Rebecca tilted her head and blushed.

“Yeah, I’m big on top, that’s because I got so fat!”

“I ain’t complaining”, Nick grinned, “After all, you had two babies; you’re expected to gain weight.”

Rebecca placed her hand over Nick’s large belly which she began to massage.

“Man, honey”, Rebecca humorously buzzed, “When we first met, your belly was bigger than mine but now, whoa…my guts much bigger than you’s.”

Nick reached over and patted her protruding belly, “You ain’t lying but who cares.”

Rebecca brought her hand over to her belly, stretching her fingers out over it’s spherical shape, “How much you weigh, hon?”

Nick sipped his beer, then shrugged his shoulders, “Maybe 225?”

Rebecca’s fingers delve deeply into the fatty tissue that coated her huge belly, “You for real?”

Nick nodded as he slipped his hand over her bulging belly, “Yeah, why?”

Rebecca advanced closer to Nick, letting him seize the fullness of her gut, “I knew I was bigger than you but not as much as I thought.”

Nick embraced Rebecca, drawing her belly against his, his fingers rummaging through the thick rolls that circled her chubby waist. 

“How much do you weigh?”, Nick asked with the hint of a giggle.

Rebecca brought her hands to the back of Nick’s neck, pressing her doughy breasts against his body.

“More than 225-pounds”, Rebecca admitted before kissing him.

Nick unfastened Rebecca’s bra, her breast slipping into his hand.

Rebecca purred as Nick delicately rubbed her nipple.

“Just for the record”, Nick grinned, “How heavy are you?”

Rebecca remained silent, swerving her eyes away from his, Nick guiding Rebecca on top of him.

With his hands over her spacious backside, Nick cuddled her squishy - exceedingly large butt cheeks, “You needn’t be modest, babe. We’re practically married.”

Rebecca let loose an oafish chuckle, “Promise you’ll still love me if I’z tell you!”

“Gonna wear something sexy tonight?”, Nick surprisingly inquired.

“If you think 345-pounds is sexy, I sure will!”, Rebecca laughed.

“Damn, there really is a lot of you, Becky!”

Rebecca’s startled expression caused Nick to change streams, and he politely remarked “I meant, there is so much of you to love.”

Rebecca rolled her eyes, squishing her boobs against Nick’s body as he held onto her luxuriously ample derriere. “You don’t really mind I’m so fat?”

“Hell no”, Nick stated.

Rebecca revealed with an ambiguous smile, “That’s what I wanna hear, hon. That you ain’t embarrassed of your fat girl Becky.”

Nick advanced his hands upward over Rebecca’s chunky waist, “Nah, the opposite. Your weight has nothing to do with how I feel bout ya. I think you’ve never been sexier.”

A brief kiss ensued and Nick truthfully disclosed, “Anyway, it ain’t like you’re a fashion model.”

Rebecca contentedly sighed.

FINIS? 

Mmmmm -maybe not. It seems that Natasha has something yet to say. - ed.


----------



## Coop (May 4, 2012)

Another good story.


----------



## Matt L. (May 5, 2012)

Hello Coop, 
Thank you for reading "The Unknown", I'm very pleased you enjoyed the story.
Cheers, Matt


----------



## strataadvance (May 5, 2012)

I would like to see Millie's theft of Rebecca's fortune found out. And a reversal of their rolls again. But with Rebcca staying big still even though once again rich. And Millie forced to become a Fat Maid again. Maybe they would even become eating pals and bygones would be bygones.


----------

